# Another Leg of our Journey; Life in Town...in a rented Bungalow



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2019)

Got up around 8:30 this morn
My usual is walking around the place, while scratching my hind end, considering what the day will bring
I trudge into the galley kitchen
My lady is adding something into wunna those huge stainless steel mixing bowls
'What's cookin' , good lookin'
'Pasta salad'
Gave me a small spoonful 
Oh.....my......goodness

The taste is enough to make ya wanna fall down and scream

I'm on my third bowl

Anyway

We plan on renting this little place thru the winter, and seriously looking for a place to buy next spring

I put a shop together in the garage



We're gonna have a good time

and

I'm gonna write

This winter


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2019)

Gotta say here, luvin' the town thing right now

However

Viewing an old hairy shirtless fat man with large jiggling boobs and enormous buttcrack while riding his mower is not the most becoming thing to experience with morning coffee


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 27, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Gotta say here, luvin' the town thing right now
> 
> However
> 
> Viewing an old hairy shirtless fat man with large jiggling boobs and enormous buttcrack while riding is mower is not the most becoming thing to experience with morning coffee


Is he wearing cowboy boots and shorts?   Sounds like my neighbor.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Is he wearing cowboy boots and shorts? Sounds like my neighbor.


I'll check tomorrow
Today mighta been his light day
He still has the front to do

Guess there's one in every town...or block


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 27, 2019)

_"hello"_ Gary!  Fear not, O wise one....before you can say "Jack Robinson", your body and beard will be trimmed, your hair will be short and your demeanor will appear to be civilized.  Your former people skills will return, enhanced by the winds of change.  Your charisma will dock by the boatload, quickly to be unloaded by many helping hands!  Before you know it your keys will be smokin'!  Have faith, O fearless one!  You have a "Royal" time in store!  Cheers!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 27, 2019)

I'll even start you off... how's this?

"Once upon a time....."


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Gotta say here, luvin' the town thing right now
> 
> However
> 
> Viewing an old hairy shirtless fat man with large jiggling boobs and enormous buttcrack while riding his mower is not the most becoming thing to experience with morning coffee


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 28, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Got up around 8:30 this morn
> My usual is walking around the place, while scratching my hind end, considering what the day will bring
> I trudge into the galley kitchen
> My lady is adding something into wunna those huge stainless steel mixing bowls
> ...


Where is it located ?? Oregon??


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 28, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'll even start you off... how's this?
> 
> "Once upon a time....."


ooooorrr....


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Where is it located ?? Oregon??


Yessir

Klamath Falls, to be exact

The real estate here is still reasonable (don't tell anybody)


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 28, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> ooooorrr....


THAT...is jus' too too funny


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 4, 2019)

Gary's new workshop!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 5, 2019)

Klamath Falls, OR (Coldwater Flats)


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 5, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Klamath Falls, OR (Coldwater Flats)


Looks to be Multnomah Falls (300 miles north)
One heck of a hike getting to the top

Odd thing, my aunt's boyfriend jumped off that falls, committed suicide, back in the '40s 
Once Mom told me about that, it kinda put a stigma on things when we'd go there


Other odd thing, Klamath Falls really doesn't have a falls


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2019)

So are you giving up your wonderful wilderness lifestyle?  I always envied that (except for the hard work, of course).


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 6, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> So are you giving up your wonderful wilderness lifestyle?


Our youngest son bought it
So, it's in the family

Bottom line, it became getting thru winter, and, in summer, preparing for winter

Still love the place, and have wonderful memories
I'll write about them while they're there


----------



## Keesha (Aug 6, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> ooooorrr....
> View attachment 73393


Cute!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 6, 2019)

Multnomah Falls (300 miles North of the invisable Klamath Falls) with fresh snow


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 6, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Multnomah Falls (300 miles North of the invisable Klamath Falls) with fresh snow


That's really beautiful!


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 6, 2019)

That overextended limb should be removed, if that is a public footpath during strolling weather.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> That overextended limb should be removed, if that is a public footpath during strolling weather.


We'll get a guy right on it!


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 7, 2019)

Gary--for some reason,  this guy reminds me of you.   A free thinker on a different "path".   Anyway, I enjoy his sailing videos.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 7, 2019)

I could never do that.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2019)

No way. I love the water but being stuck in a boat for that long would drive me nuts


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Multnomah Falls (300 miles North of the invisable Klamath Falls) with fresh snow



This is truly magical though.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> That overextended limb should be removed, if that is a public footpath during strolling weather


Winter there doesn't get much foot traffic....'cept for some of us.
Yeah, I agree. That limb has gotta go. But nice to frame a pic with it.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Gary--for some reason, this guy reminds me of you


Funny you should show that.
For decades all I could think of was some sorta sloop or cutter, or even a junk...work on it...and sail...up and down coasts. Drop anchor somewhere, get to know some folks, swap lies, sip strange alcohol, frolic some, and go again.
Me and my lifelong bud had many plans in that vein.
Then, he went to Alaska...never came back.
I went everwhere, met my woman.
...and came back.
Built my other dream.

Once we find a place too cute to pass up, we'll lay our money down, make it ours.
A year or so after that, I'm gonna buy another patch of land.
Build a tiny, cutest cabin ever.....and put it on the market.
I like the thought of making money while enjoying myself.
And, like I experienced as a child, once the building is done, well, most the fun is over for me.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

Ever mouth breathing male biped troglodyte needs some place to fiddle with stuff.
So, once seeing this little cottage had a garage,
an almost double garage, with enough room to stash the Jeep without putting the top on every night,
aaand build a shop bench, and have enough room for my saws, well, we moved in.

I don't mind donating a couple hundred bucks of material to the landlord to create that.





and a place to stash my shop desk in a corner




and what I've noticed is, the rafters are only 7 ft high




The shop I  built in the sticks had 8 ft rafters
Had to get a ladder to pull anything down
Now? I just reach up
Wherever we buy, next shop will have 7 ft rafters


Oh, and I couldn't forget spidey


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

What do a lot of retired guys do?

Make bird houses

I've made a few
Sold 'em

Last Saturday, we strolled thru the Saturday market we've been wanting to visit

Ran across some bird houses
Nice ones




Inspired me in regard to a new design

I'm not into the cartoony stuff, but liked the main build scheme

Built a couple

Proved it with a crude prototype







Then got whimsical





Gonna make more


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 7, 2019)

Right on, my brother! Excellent work space arrangement. Glad you're back to creating "stuff."


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Glad you're back to creating "stuff."


Gotta

Can't not


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2019)

Oh, and little snickle fritz and fam came down to visit

So delicate

...yet, so savvy

She's my heart



Gramma's too



I followed her around the playground equip at the park
Then we headed to Baskin Robbins
She gorged herself on vanilla
One tiny spoonful 

...and 7 sprinkles
One atta time


----------



## drifter (Aug 9, 2019)

Some extraordinary accomplishments, GaryO'. Beats anything this lazy hound can do.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2019)

drifter said:


> Beats anything this lazy hound can do


We've all got our 'things to do'
Results, accomplishments vary
Everbod's got their unique ways
Of course you know this, as a writer

But, thank you


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 9, 2019)

@Gary O'  your shop looks great and your birdhouse is wonderful! Your little girl is too lovely!

I'm sooo relieved you're not going to paint cartoons on the birdhouses, but you need Billy Bass in the shop;


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I'm sooo relieved you're not going to paint cartoons on the birdhouses, but you need Billy Bass in the shop


Wy, yes indeedy
I asked Billy if he would grace my wood butchering abode 
He jus' gave me a buncha lip and flipped his adipose at me 
Guess he's happy where he's at....in some den somewhere


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm not quite over not having to get up and fire up the genny first thing in order to get on the web.

There's something to be said for old fashioned perked coffee



But I got a whole lot more to say for Mr Coffee

Also, can't get over not having to make lists when venturing out to the store
Heh, if I forget something....I just go back and get it...without driving 100 miles...or doing without

Looking at what's available here in the real estate market

Tempting little places

May buy before winter sets in

....may

Good'n, Meanie

We did experiment with grinding coffee beans in the grocery store
I s'pose a stock boy had to clean that up


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2019)

You can still live country in the city.

Hook up a wood stove and dig out the percolator.

You can sleep knowing that if the fire goes out the furnace will kick on and keep the pipes from freezing.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> You can still live country in the city.


Yeaaaahhhh

Now, where's that remote


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeaaaahhhh
> 
> Now, where's that remote


Maybe you could talk Mrs. O' into a voice-activated remote.


----------



## norman (Aug 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Got up around 8:30 this morn
> My usual is walking around the place, while scratching my hind end, considering what the day will bring
> I trudge into the galley kitchen
> My lady is adding something into wunna those huge stainless steel mixing bowls
> ...


Good for you Gary, you will be as happy as a bear in a blueberry patch.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 14, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe you could talk Mrs. O' into a voice-activated remote.


Firemen Mud Wrestling, LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 14, 2019)

norman said:


> you will be as happy as a bear in a blueberry patch


From what I've seen, that's pretty friggin' happy (if bear scat has anything to do with it)


----------



## jujube (Aug 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> @Gary O'  your shop looks great and your birdhouse is wonderful! Your little girl is too lovely!
> 
> I'm sooo relieved you're not going to paint cartoons on the birdhouses, but you need Billy Bass in the shop;



I read somewhere that the Queen Mother had one of those that she was quite taken with. The article said that after a couple of drinks, she'd make everyone sing along with it.

Who knows, but she seemed to have quite a sense of humor and I like the image of her doing that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 14, 2019)

The Soprano's had a lot of fun with Big Mouth Billy Bass too.

_"Take me to the river drop me in the water..."_


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2019)

So, I'm knocking out these bird houses
Got 'em all sold



Trying hard to be whimsical/fickle in design
It's not natural for me
Too OCD I guess
Getting random in eave lengths 
Starting to press out knotholes, not use a hole saw







anyway
they're selling

I may buck up the price


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 15, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> So, I'm knocking out these bird houses
> Got 'em all sold
> 
> View attachment 74587
> ...


So cool looking, Gary.   You should open an Etsy store so I can buy one.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2019)

Gary, luv your whimsical, little "Bird Bungalos"!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 15, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> You should open an Etsy store so I can buy one.


Doubt I'll go the Etsy route
Had an at length discussion with them and their enhanced policies a couple years ago
It's a bit too involved now

aaaand, haven't worked out packaging these little devils

Selling these locally right now
Folks wanna place orders, but no two are the same
Selling them thru a little shop downtown
$10/mo for a bit of space
Very comfortable for me


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 16, 2019)

So, I'm delving deeper into this OCD head of mine, and foraging around in there for bird house design thoughts in the whimsy dept

I sorta went with the wood grain on this next one
And again just pressed out the knot hole for the front entry
Thought I'd screwed it up when the hole blew out
But rethought things
Turned it into a walk into affair
And followed the grain with the saw

Not unhappy with the first try


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 17, 2019)

Time for a Gary O' version!


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Time for a Gary O' version!


Well now

THAT is soooooo cool


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2019)

So, we were knockin' around town yesterday, and ended up at wally world, had to get some light bulbs...and corn on the cob (oooh...yeaaaahhh)
Anyway, on the way in, I see this Santy Claus lookin' guy (long white beard)
When this happens, seeing another older bearded gent, in a store, we both point at each other, mosey over, and start a confab, like brothers of the beard
My lady has come to terms with this, as it's a common occurrence ever time I'm let out, and goes on her merry way

But this guy is short
Rather pudgy

Has a very natural Santy beard
..and somewhat long whitish hair

We get into deep discussion
My lady, as usual, rolls her eyes and vanishes, never to be found...for days

Turns out this little guy does Santy gigs in the season
Pretty serious about it
Get's a hundred bucks an hour
Ten hour days
His big gig is at the Cabelas huge store in Boise 

Very interesting little fellow

actually..

His eyes - how they twinkled! his dimples how merry,

His cheeks were like roses, his nose like a cherry;

 His droll little mouth was drawn up like a bow,

And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow;

 He had a broad face, and a little round belly

That shook when he laugh’d, like a bowl full of jelly:

He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old elf,

And I laugh’d when I saw him in spite of myself.....

Hope to see him again...later this year


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2019)

$100 bucks an hour... could you handle that Gary?


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> $100 bucks an hour... could you handle that Gary?


And have a thousand snot nosed, goo fingered, peepee pantsed critters crawlin' on me?
Not near enough



But
'tis a nice thought


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2019)

City Santa......


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 17, 2019)

A very good friend of mine did the Santa gig for many years. He really enjoyed the kids. It can be a hard job sometimes.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2019)

Good morning, Gary!  For the times when you miss the  background "music" of the Genny running......


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 28, 2019)

Shopping for cute little places to park for a very long time
Realtors are not near as aggressive as we've known them to be in the past
And a bit cagey
Turns me off, big time
Mortgage brokers aren't any better
They both hustle their strengths and play down their weaknesses
It gets tiring 
And closing costs....they ain't what they used to be
More fees and charges not included in closing fees

Makes me consider buying land and building

Anyway

Gotta take a bit of an emergency trip to Crescent City CA
Haven't been to that part of the coast in awhile
We'll take our sweet time to get back

Heh, this retirement gig rocks...in so many ways


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 1, 2019)

Just got back from the coast
Crescent City CA

Gorgeous part of the coast
Perfect weather
Spent a goodly lot of our time on the beach
The redwoods on 199 are always spectacular

Got a very busy son that resides there

Not sure how he does it all
Running two 90 foot fishing boats up and down the coast from Canada to Mexico, and being a family man
It's good he has a couple good crews right now

He'd asked us to come down in a kinda emergency situation
His girl had had a pretty bad seizure

Y'see, our six year old granddaughter has Dravet Syndrome
I really didn't know how bad it was, but she pretty well zones out about every few minutes
My son doesn't seem too bothered by it, but it freaks me the hell out
I'm sittin' there showing her really cool stuff, like my humungous bone spur a bit below my knee

I look over, and she's twitching with her lids at half mast


Then...in moments, she's back
Kinda freaky

Anyway, he's home for a while.
Seems to have things well in hand

Mission accomplished


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2019)

Glad you got to visit your son Gary, but sad to hear about your granddaughter.  She's a beautiful little girl and I'm glad she's surrounded by such a loving family.   Nice to hear you enjoyed the beach and the redwoods, sounds perfect!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 4, 2019)

Gotta hand it to my youngest son.
He's been commercial fishing for around twenty years now.
The last three years he's been dealing directly with the Korean buyers.
That *IS* where the money is
Right now he's eeling
Quite a market for eels in Korea
He sells them by the ton
Processes them right on his boat



Making incredible money
Spending incredible money doing it
$10K just in fuel, every trip
My mind does not go there

He loves it

Guess that's why he named is boat what he did


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2019)

I desire breakfast!


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 5, 2019)

You'd be amazed at what you could sell. You've got a great idea going....much success to you.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 6, 2019)

@Gary O' , I felt sad to learn of your grand daughter's condition! I looked at a description online, what I could understand of it said the seizures are often triggered by heat or fever. Dear little girl.... I hope it will diminish with time.
♥

Your son's business is a tough one, He must be very strong and very smart. Does his family eat eels, too?


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 6, 2019)

So you moved??

I have a lot of catching up to do on here...everywhere really.

My summer was a blur but not a painless one....

I may end up moving also....it’s for the best sometimes.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 6, 2019)

Precious granddaughter!  So sad to hear of her struggles.     But very glad she has a loving, supportive family.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I looked at a description online, what I could understand of it said the seizures are often triggered by heat or fever.


Her's seem to be triggered by stressful situations, or just getting worn out from the day.
Mornings she's pretty good, not so many twitches.
But, afternoons, whoa.
She's out more than she's in.
Whenever she comes out of her twitching, fluttering lids, eyes rolled back, minor (I guess) seizures, she says 'Hi' to whoever is around her.
Hundreds of 'Hi's a day.
And she is so sweet about everything.
Many hugs...hundreds.
Music helps
She rocks to Funk



RadishRose said:


> Dear little girls.... I hope it will diminish with time.


Fervent prayers for that, as prognosis is not good
Probably won't see adulthood
As my son says, 'we'll enjoy her while we have her'


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 6, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> So you moved??
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do on here...everywhere really.
> 
> ...



Not envying anyone moving
But my lady and I made it as painless as possible

Glad to see you, CeeCee
You take care


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 6, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Your son's business is a tough one, He must be very strong and very smart. Does his family eat eels, too?


He's as rugged as they come
He gets a kick outa some tough looking new recruit crew members breaking down, some crying
He started fishing with the *Deadliest Catch *guys before that show became popular
Phil Harris was his boss
His first trip out on the Bering Sea, he asked Phil if they were gonna make it
Pretty rough waters
Harris just laid back and kept reading his book....*'yeah, kid, probably'*

No, they don't care for eels


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 6, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> As my son says, 'we'll enjoy her while we have her'


I see some sad faces
It's not sad for us
She's a blessing
A wake up to what's really important
A sweetness to what could be bitter
My blessing is seeing how my son handles all this
Her little face so lights up when he comes home, or calls
She's his reason...for much

I know y'all have maladies, bags of dreck to carry
Nobody escapes
One trudges on
But
Looking within...there's a brightness

Always is


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2019)

City lights.....


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

Naw, Meanie

Just an observer, slogging thru




The little ones are in the spotlight
...as it should be


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> He's as rugged as they come
> He gets a kick outa some tough looking new recruit crew members breaking down, some crying
> He started fishing with the *Deadliest Catch *guys before that show became popular
> Phil Harris was his boss
> ...


Gary, many years ago, when we were in the wholesale tropical fish biz up north, we imported fish from all over the world.  Had a standing "open" order from Bogota, Columbia, for any odd leftover Amazon water life they caught, not just what species we'd order.  One week we got two boxes that were very heavy.  They contained "electric" eels and we learned fast not to try to net them with metal nets...you sure did get zapped.  Also, learned to be sure to put something heavy on the  cover of the tanks as they would try to "travel" at night when the lights were off.

Not aware of the saltwater eel species though.  Are they huge in size?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Not aware of the saltwater eel species though. Are they huge in size?


Not big at all
Maybe the size of a hammer handle
Funny thing, his Korean customer wanted him to find bigger ones...in Canadian waters
Rather long trip from Coos Bay Oregon
They paid for it
For eels about an inch longer, and not as plentiful
He's back in Oregon waters
Another thing he has to watch, is glutting the market
Price drops like a rock


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Not big at all
> Maybe the size of a hammer handle
> Funny thing, his Korean customer wanted him to find bigger ones...in Canadian waters
> Rather long trip from Coos Bay Oregon
> ...


Wonder if he'd make money on the freshwater eels?
Obviously when you say small saltwater species, you're not talking Moray eels...some of those are really big and wild looking.  A customer dumped one in a big saltwater tank we had in the biz and when I turned the light on in the morning that crazy thing came straight up out of the tank with its teeth bared.  Scared the ginger out of me, remember that!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Wonder if he'd make money on the freshwater eels?


He'd have to answer that one
He knows the waters on the Oregon coast like the back of his hand
Knows ever nook and cranny
Due to the many years of Dungeness crabbing 
He's only done the eel thing a few years


----------



## Liberty (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> He'd have to answer that one
> He knows the waters on the Oregon coast like the back of his hand
> Knows ever nook and cranny
> Due to the many years of Dungeness crabbing
> He's only done the eel thing a few years


Just saw where they've found old specimens of giant eels in Loch Ness and now think perhaps "Nessie" is actually a prehistoric eel!


----------



## street (Sep 7, 2019)

So, Gary you left the cabin life for town?  That is interesting it always seemed you enjoyed that life.  Good luck Sir.


----------



## Pete (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Gotta say here, luvin' the town thing right now
> 
> However
> 
> Viewing an old hairy shirtless fat man with large jiggling boobs and enormous buttcrack while riding his mower is not the most becoming thing to experience with morning coffee




I know what you mean "Gary O".

When after 14 years living in the woods my kids talked me into moving into the big city 
it took me quite a while to get used to, 
especially when I never much cared how I looked when living back there in the wilderness.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

street said:


> So, Gary you left the cabin life for town? That is interesting it always seemed you enjoyed that life. Good luck Sir.


I did
But, even though the wildlife and quietude made things enjoyable, I got stale
Things got redundant
And once the building ceased, I became almost bored
I'll prolly buy another patch of land down the line
Build a cute little gnome like cabin
...and sell it
Pretty done with winters up in those mountains


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

Pete said:


> it took me quite a while to get used to,
> especially when I never much cared how I looked when living back there in the wilderness


Yeah, gotta be aware of folks
Wife keeps reminding me not to pee outside
(no need to mark one's territory in a neighborhood)


----------



## street (Sep 7, 2019)

Well good for you and your wife.  The winters can be tough sledding that is for sure.  I always said,  we have 9 month's of snow and ice and 3 month's of tough sledding.  LOL


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

street said:


> Well good for you and your wife. The winters can be tough sledding that is for sure. I always said, we have 9 month's of snow and ice and 3 month's of tough sledding. LOL


That's it
That figgin' ice 'bout did me in
Get lazy and just watch the pretty snow come down, next day it's ice
Using mattocks is only fun for the first few minutes
-37°F is effing cold


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary, I hope you are adapting to town life. We certainly don't live in the mountains but I can see them from my windows along with the wildlife.  When my time comes and  I can no longer maintain this place I hope my daughter doesn't plop me in the DC area where she lives with a bunch of senior citizens complaining about how thin the morning oatmeal is. I might buy your cute little gnome like cabin.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> When my time comes and I can no longer maintain this place I hope my daughter doesn't plop me in the DC area where she lives with a bunch of senior citizens complaining about how thin the morning oatmeal is


Danged if that ain't the mystery.....where we're goin'
I have thoughts on how I might end up, then crowd them out with good thoughts on where
I so love the coast
Wouldn't matter the house so much, as long as I could get to the beach
Or at least hear the sea


----------



## street (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Danged if that ain't the mystery.....where we're goin'
> I have thoughts on how I might end up, then crowd them out with good thoughts on where
> I so love the coast
> Wouldn't matter the house so much, as long as I could get to the beach
> Or at least hear the sea


I hate to think of those years and do at times.  If things start to get bad and I an still can get around I may go fishing and stay fishing.
As far as cabin life goes I love it but have never lived officially there full time.  I have a ranch and can come and go as I please.  I also live in town but when I'm not at the ranch with all the beauty and solitude I want to be there.  I beleive it would wear me out just trying to keep up with all the chores just to survive.  Winter there is snowmobile or snow shoes.  The road would be a loosing cause to even try to keep it open.  I walk in the mile or so and spend the day or two then walk out.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

street said:


> I walk in the mile or so and spend the day or two then walk out.


We do that from time to time

A good walk


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Danged if that ain't the mystery.....where we're goin'
> I have thoughts on how I might end up, then crowd them out with good thoughts on where
> I so love the coast
> Wouldn't matter the house so much, as long as I could get to the beach
> Or at least hear the sea


Gary,

Your post about the sea reminded me of an article in, I think, issue number 1 of The Mother Earth News by a man named Carl Kohler.  He was an author/cartoonist and I believe the article was called How to live free by the sea by Carl Kohler.

If you can find it online it might make an interesting read about life in the dunes, building with driftwood, etc...

He also had a couple of later articles about making a living doing freelance work.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 7, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Carl Kohler


I googled him
Quite the fellow
Great find!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 12, 2019)

Garyland, Ground Zero!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 12, 2019)

Meanie, that's pretty incredible 

My lady showed me that pic years ago
said it looked like mine
So, I put 'em together;


----------



## Liberty (Sep 13, 2019)

Gary, do you miss your workshop now and plan on having another one?  My hub loves having a ton of different parts and screws and drills and stuff in the big garage on shelves along the wall.
He likes tinkering, and nearly always has what's needed to fix something.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Gary, do you miss your workshop now and plan on having another one?


I will always have a shop
We're renting now, but I went ahead and threw a couple hundred bucks into a workbench and tool hangers in the garage
Strung some outdoor extension cord, add a couple high end multiport outlets...bingo


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 13, 2019)

So I go to Staples to cut/paste some Stevens Ness documents
Hate all their extra gobbeldygook
(I know, SN doesn't like that...sue me)

Anyway, two of their three copiers are busy
The third one is out of order, big sign
This huge guy is standing over it, looking at it...for longer than it takes to read and digest
I get in line behind the other two
He glowers at me
I let him know he prolly won't have much luck with that one
He sez 'you can have it'
I tell him I don't care to try
He *tells* me to use it
I say 'if yer bein' funny, it ain't happnin'
He sez he's serious
Sez he's feeling the urge to take me out
I reach up, pat him on the shoulder, thank him, telling him he's not my type
He's staring at me
I tell him he may have the urge, but it won't be in his best interest
He sez if he wants, he can end me
I say something like, 'you can want, but I won't let you'
I step closer, watch his eyes, and hands in what's left of my peripheral vision
He turns back to staring at the out of service copier
Then leaves

Some big folks get spoiled with their size
Like to intimidate

This scene has happened to me too many times from before I can remember
I'm no 'big guy'
...and rather jovial
Folks most often misread that
Big mistake

Not sure how much longer I can meet these verbal skirmishes
...and what usually ensues

I just can't back down

It ain't in me


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> So I go to Staples to cut/paste some Stevens Ness documents
> Hate all their extra gobbeldygook
> (I know, SN doesn't like that...sue me)
> 
> ...


Gary...solution - buy a copier; we've got one and use it a lot.  Just get your checkbook out when you go to buy "ink"...its all about the ink you know.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Gary...solution - buy a copier; we've got one and use it a lot. Just get your checkbook out when you go to buy "ink"...its all about the ink you know.


I know, I know
But that friggin' ink is expensive
Tried all sizes and types
...and it goes fast when yer lady copies ever recipe on the planet

also, I wouldn't meet all those wonderful folks that linger around the copier at Staples
Sure, some need a nap, but they're playful.....sorta


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I know, I know
> But that friggin' ink is expensive
> Tried all sizes and types
> ...and it goes fast when yer lady copies ever recipe on the planet
> ...


Ha ha...bet the ink is cheaper that buying all those copies and possible visits to the ER!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> bet the ink is cheaper that buying all those copies


That's the neat thing about a copier being a couple miles away
Fewer copies...waaaay fewer
We have a sea container at our place in the woods
It's half full of cook books...the other half is yarn
She needs another recipe like I need another wart


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> That's the neat thing about a copier being a couple miles away
> Fewer copies...waaaay fewer
> We have a sea container at our place in the woods
> It's half full of cook books...the other half is yarn
> She needs another recipe like I need another wart


That's why cookbooks have always been big sellers...both in "recipe book", 
or flashy "coffee table" form.

I had a best seller cookbook...it was in a specialty market, but Barnes & Noble still wanted 
to carry it, and some A list TV hosts called, as well as major mags- can't beat free publicity!  That was in the 90's. But, cookbooks are always popular in one form or another. Like you say, the lady of the house always want's to try a new recipe, with her own "spin" put on it.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Like you say, the lady of the house always want's to try a new recipe, with her own "spin" put on it


Oh, man, she cooked up sumpm yesterday that made me wanna fall down and scream.
Buncha veggies and herbs/spices
Could *NOT *believe the savory taste comin' outa that bowl
.....aaand, there's more left in the pot!

Sad thing, she just 'threw it together'
no recipe

I'll never have it ever again


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, man, she cooked up sumpm yesterday that made me wanna fall down and scream.
> Buncha veggies and herbs/spices
> Could *NOT *believe the savory taste comin' outa that bowl
> .....aaand, there's more left in the pot!
> ...


Just tell her to keep it in her head as she's cooking and immediately write down what spices especially she used...veggies can usually be easily "duped" again.  I do that, just taking a few notes, then if we love it...like often happens as it did with you, I've always got a guide next time to tweek it maybe even more.  You learn things like that when you write for a living, and/or sell formulated foods...lol.

Also, sounds like she should be making her own "family" cookbook.  Those recipes would be wonderful to share with your family (if they love good food and would value the tradition of making the recipe on special  occasions).  Its a rare visit when the DIL doesn't get her little phone out to write down a recipe from me for them to enjoy back home, you know!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Also, sounds like she should be making her own "family" cookbook


She's got like six of those

For her, cooking is an adventure, not a prescription
...and that's been my argument when I ask why so many freaking cookbooks

However, I've toned down my arguments 
The stuff is jus' too damn good

...whatever it is


----------



## Liberty (Sep 14, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> She's got like six of those
> 
> For her, cooking is an adventure, not a prescription
> ...and that's been my argument when I ask why so many freaking cookbooks
> ...


Yeah, whatever you do Gary, don't do anything to stifle her cookery creativity! An artist with a spoon and skillet/sauce pan is the same as an artist with a brush...you know what they say about "artistic temperament".


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2019)

Why do you guys have to live so far away? Why can't you all live next door????


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Why do you guys have to live so far away? Why can't you all live next door????


Just a mouse click away


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 18, 2019)

A northernmost buddy of mine wants to trade something he whipped up in _HIS_ shop for wunna my birdhouses.

Thing is, he is one helluva wood worker.

He just crafted a tic tac toe game outa barn wood...200 year old barn wood

I'm not really fond of tic tac toe
But his creation is quite marvelous, and I'd display it proudly



The detail is impeccable






...and that's what makes me feel funny

He's seen pics of my cobbled bird houses







He's gettin' a raw deal


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2019)

Sounds like a case of Impeccable, versus Peckable....Overkill, versus Underkill..... Norman Rockwell, versus Picasso!  Seems like a sad ending for a 200 year old oak....yours on the other hand.....still ticking!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 19, 2019)

Gary,

I thought of you when I saw this rustic take on the floating wine bottle holder.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> rustic take on the floating wine bottle holder.


N-I-C-E


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Seems like a sad ending for a 200 year old oak


Well, it *was *barn wood
Now it's soon to be inside

My place




But I know what you mean


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 19, 2019)

Speaking of wine, have you seen the stuff you can make out of corks? My uncle had a really cool trivet he had made.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> Speaking of wine, have you seen the stuff you can make out of corks? My uncle had a really cool trivet he had made


Seen 'em. Some extremely nice.
I know a few wine folks.
They know a few cork folks.
I'm not a cork guy.
Nor a wine guy.
But I do appreciate what I'm not.

I should figger out what I can make with a screw cap
Made curtains with beer bottle caps back in my single days

I better stick with butchering wood
Got a birdhouse to cobble for my bud over in Lingle Wyoming 
Gonna pour what's left of my heart and soul into it

I best git to it


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 19, 2019)

I remember those beer bottle curtains. I always thought they were cool. And the ones made out of beads. I wonder if I could get away with that now? I have sort of a boho thing going on at my house now.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> ...and it goes fast when yer lady copies ever recipe on the planet



I used to be the worlds worst for this, I can relate.

Now I just put them in favorites.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> He's gettin' a raw deal


Told him as much

He said 'it's a friend thing'
I'm good with that


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Now I just put them in favorites.


But

Can you find it on request?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> But
> 
> Can you find it on request?



Very rarely.........


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2019)

When good friends exchange gifts, there are no losers!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I remember those beer bottle curtains. I always thought they were cool. And the ones made out of beads. I wonder if I could get away with that now? I have sort of a boho thing going on at my house now.


Some made from peach pits, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2019)

The holes for the birdhouses need a bit of threshold at the bottom to hold in the thresh and prevent eggs from rolling out in a windstorm. jmo


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The holes for the birdhouses need a bit of threshold at the bottom to hold in the thresh and prevent eggs from rolling out in a windstorm


Talked to an old bird expert, because a guy said pretty much the same
She said 'nada'

But

I'm gonna switch styles a bit..... when the holes allow

Thanks, Radi


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The holes for the birdhouses need a bit of threshold at the bottom to hold in the thresh and prevent eggs from rolling out in a windstorm. jmo


I agree but good job Gary. They look so fun to make. Now you’ve got more time for fun hobbies. 
Yeahhhh.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> They look so fun to make. Now you’ve got more time for fun hobbies


Truth
aggravatingly fun
Used the gnarliest limb I could find

Hard for anyone to tell how this is gonna come out in this stage, but note the gnarliness



lower right kinda looks like an ashamed pup, hiding his face with his paw


----------



## Keesha (Sep 19, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Truth
> aggravatingly fun
> Used the gnarliest limb I could find
> 
> ...


Oh but that’s what gives it such character so bring on the gnarliness. Let’s make up a new word.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 19, 2019)

I


Keesha said:


> Let’s make up a new word


 I think we just did


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Truth
> aggravatingly fun
> Used the gnarliest limb I could find
> 
> ...


This one will be gorgeous!
Please show us when it's finished?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Please show us when it's finished


Oh I will
...and if I find a way to ruin it....I'll show you the hammer


----------



## A2ZGrammie (Sep 20, 2019)

I didn't see any made with peach pits. That sounds interesting.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 20, 2019)

A2ZGrammie said:


> I didn't see any made with peach pits. That sounds interesting.


Yes, yes it does


----------



## DaveA (Sep 20, 2019)

Well, if your son bought it, you'll be able to back and enjoy  a visit every now and then.  That makes letting it go a bit easier, I should think. 

 Best wishes with your "town" life.  And as to your concern about what sort of a picture you present on your mower, it'll be best judged when you notice your neighbor's shades being drawn whenever  your mower roars to life!!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 21, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Please show us when it's finished


Finished

No stain

That'll be my bud's option


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2019)

It's a beauty!  You've outdone yerself, Pard!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 21, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> You've outdone yerself, Pard!


I may have

Those outdone situations oftentimes turn into undoings for me

Now I'm no longer content with anything but gnarly

To the woods I go

Searching for twisty sticks

Thanks, ol' Pard


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)

I love it!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Finished
> 
> No stain
> 
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2019)

Mebbe a brick birdhouse for the Townies?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 21, 2019)

My friend Janice makes them out of dried gourds. These are hers. She gave me one last year and I had a guests!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2019)

Dropped off a dozen or so tiny homes at a junk shop on the side of hwy 97
Great exposure
They're now what I call *'the ol' style' *(not my new gnarly ones)
Basically I dumped them, got tired of seeing 'em and tripping over 'em in my shop
They no longer have value to me
Coolest ol' guy that owns the place
High consignment (50%)..I no longer care
Told him to 'get what you can'
No paperwork
Shook hands on it
I made a crude house tree to put some on


As we left his junk yard, I noticed several folks pouring over 'em like flies on poop

Not unhappy

Also, I traipsed thru our woods, looking for gnarly/twisty branches
Discovered the twisty ones were actually exposed tree roots from dead falls
Our cabin place is a gold mine






I'm gonna be busy


----------



## Liberty (Sep 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Dropped off a dozen or so tiny homes at a junk shop on the side of hwy 97
> Great exposure
> They're now what I call *'the ol' style' *(not my new gnarly ones)
> Basically I dumped them, got tired of seeing 'em and tripping over 'em in my shop
> ...


Seeing those dead tree limbs reminds me of the beach in Florida.  A couple years ago or so, we saw this old guy collecting "driftwood".  Every day  almost, day in and day out.  Then we walked through the Condo parking lot and saw a truck with New York license plates filled to the brim with the driftwood.  Obviously, that guy was making something with them...maybe air fern perches or whatever.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> A couple years ago or so, we saw this old guy collecting "driftwood".


They (we) are out there.....collecting


----------



## Liberty (Sep 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> They (we) are out there.....collecting
> 
> View attachment 77178


Mountain Man Gary!  Did you ever see the movie "Jeremiah Johnson"?  My hub loves that movie...he's always been a "man's man"...lol.  Fav line in that movie was when Robert Redford got chewed up  pretty bad and said  about it "meat don't spoil in the winter".


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Did you ever see the movie "Jeremiah Johnson"?


It's in my favorites stack
Lotsa good lines in that movie
Will Geer also played his role quite well


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

Your "old" birdhouses are cute, too! They'll be gone pretty fast, @Gary.


----------



## Pete (Sep 26, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Pretty done with winters up in those mountains



I know what you mean... after 14 years in the wilderness my last straw was when it took almost two weeks to clear the snow out to the road so I could get into town for supplies I became aware of what my son was saying for years.. that just maybe I am getting too old to handle life in the woods... good luck on your new situation I sincerely hope it is better than where I am.


----------



## Liberty (Sep 26, 2019)

Pete said:


> I know what you mean... after 14 years in the wilderness my last straw was when it took almost two weeks to clear the snow out to the road so I could get into town for supplies I became aware of what my son was saying for years.. that just maybe I am getting too old to handle life in the woods... good luck on your new situation I sincerely hope it is better than where I am.


Never could take the cold since we moved to warmer climates many years ago, so know what you mean.  Think any nice bird houses or bird feeders will sell...they are universally needed!  Assuming you are one of many that  want to collect your feathered friends, of course.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

So, my bud in Wyoming got my teeny tiny home



He's happy

I'll share a part of his email;


*Mac the Mailman made the trek to our house today - he's a pretty good *
_* sport about having to drive an extra ways to our house - seeins how the 
 mailbox is a half mile away - out by the highway...

 The birdhouse (now lovingly referred to as Chateau de' O) arrived in one 
 piece and intact in all of its glory (no thanks to the heavy wall Home 
 Dopey box neatly lined on all 6 sides with pre-cut & fitted on eighth 
 inch hardboard panels, one slightly used but still serviceable tarpaulin 
 and 85 plastic 'shopping' bags from various vendors) - it is even cooler 
 than pictures!!

 You questioned the level of detail in your work - I shall equally 
 question the level of creativity of mine.

 'Magical' fits.

 I wonder if my vacuum chamber is large enough to house this house for a 
 Linseed Oil finish?

 Most definitely this gift will NOT be placed outside - I am creating a 
 place of prominence in my shop to show to visiting friends and tickle my 
 creativity bone for years to come.

 Thank you Gary, this means a lot.

 Although - the postage you paid is rubbing me a little, I feel bad for 
 the expense; can I at least offer to return the shopping bags?
*_
* You are a great memory maker for sure.*


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2019)

_*Chateau de' O:*_ _......Priceless!_* *


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm blown away.  I felt pretty special sailing on Lake Jacomo (1.5 square miles) with 3 other people a on a 26' sloop.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> _*Chateau de' O:*_ *......Priceless! *


I'll tell ya, Ol' Pard, he's prolly wunna my favoritest friends, and I've carefully chosen very few.
We competed on a now defunct site that reveled in posters like I've shown in wunna my threads here.
He was the best at it, the very best.
We became fast foes, and just as fast friends.
Damn, that was twenty years ago.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> I'm blown away. I felt pretty special sailing on Lake Jacomo (1.5 square miles) with 3 other people a on a 26' sloop


Not sure what yer sayin' here T Man...maybe wrong thread?


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 29, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Not sure what yer sayin' here T Man...maybe wrong thread?


I just watched the video of the solo sail from LA to Kaua'i and back.  I learned to sail in college but it was with a 14' sloop.  It's hard to imagine sailing solo to Hawaii and back.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> I just watched the video of the solo sail from LA to Kaua'i and back.


On this thread, or somewhere on this site, or somewhere else?


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 29, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Gary--for some reason,  this guy reminds me of you.   A free thinker on a different "path".   Anyway, I enjoy his sailing videos.



This thread, just way back.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 29, 2019)

Captain Gary's Cabin


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> This thread, just way back.


Gotcha.
Thanks for the clarification, T Man.
So many posts, so little of my mind.

Heh, yer video reminds me of an engineer I had the pleasure of bossing around.
He had this sailboat...40 something footer.
Wanted to sail from San Diego to Hawaii, using only a sextant and compass.
Took a course in sextant reading.
Once the course was over, he coerced the instructor to sail with him.
A couple 100 miles off shore they became disoriented.
Turns out the instructor had never used a sextant on the high seas.
Big difference from land readings.
Can't recall how they ended up, or how long before they got it together.
But it was worth the listen while sipping his beer.
.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 29, 2019)

A friend taught me to sail when I was much younger.
Her father owned a 14' sloop kept in Newport Harbor, So. Cal.
No motor, only sails.

We took it out and proceeded to sail downwind towards the harbor mouth.
Blimey, the wind freshened as we went.  Reached the mouth and came about.
After about 4 or 5 tacks, with nary much progress, we knew we was in trouble.

Turned out the Coasties had their HQ right there.  Opportune spot.
We made for their dock, tied up fast and sheepishly explained our bad spot.
Graciously, they towed us pert near a mile back to our home port.

Lesson learned with no loss of life or limb!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Lesson learned with no loss of life or limb!


Good to learn.
Some don't.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 29, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Captain Gary's Cabin


Hey, I can just picture that


----------



## drifter (Sep 29, 2019)

A great talent indeed.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2019)

drifter said:


> A great talent indeed.


drifter, amigo, if yer talkin' about me, it ain't so. I jus' like to play.
Entertainment value only...but thank you, fellow diarist

Moving along;

As far as my teeny tiny homes go, I went completely primitive.
Found some gnarly twisty roots out at the cabin
These grew together like this;



Racked the wrinkles of the soft tissue rattling around in my skull

Came up with this'n;




It's the first (and last) of a kind

Took the whole day

Hardly resembles yer average birdhouse

Barely recognizable 

But

My little avian pals may enjoy it


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 30, 2019)

I spy Stevie Ray.        Oh, and nice work, bud.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I spy Stevie Ray.  Oh, and nice work, bud.


I jus' did too
Sneaky devil he is
He gets me moving along with a tankard of Java

Thanks. I really don't know if I'm OK with that 'house' or not
I'll fiddle with it a bit more tomorrow

(note to self; tidy up for photo shoots)


----------



## jujube (Sep 30, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Hey, I can just picture that
> View attachment 77368



All you need is an eye-patch, Gary......


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2019)

jujube said:


> All you need is an eye-patch, Gary......




Aye eye


----------



## Keesha (Sep 30, 2019)

Yeah. And a crooked cane.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yeah. And a crooked cane.


No peg leg?


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 30, 2019)

The peg leg would be a bit extreme, I think, unless you've been out chasing great white whales.  You're good to go with just the eye patch.  You could maybe say "Avast, me hearties" or "Ahoy there, matey" or stuff like that once in a while, or take up scrimshaw and drink a lot of rum and sing sea chanties really loud in the middle of the night just for fun.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 1, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> or take up scrimshaw


Hmmm.. that'd bring a spring upon me cable.
I do have a string of teeth from various critters, and even suma me own are on there

I'll yard out me dremel


----------



## Keesha (Oct 1, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> No peg leg?


Even better!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 5, 2019)

Sunny day...most days here are sunny.
Took a trip to the cabin.
Ran several rounds thru a new semi auto
Finished doing the winter tighten up
Built a fire in the pit
Fire season is over
It was nice
Cold on the back
Warmth on the front
Sittin' there, staring blankly at the flickering flames, mesmerized 
Not a thought in my head
I may have sipped coffee
I may have drooled

Got back home
Ate veggie something
Stocking cap on, goin' walking
Our 'walk' is a lively pace
Three mile round trip to the lake and back
A mile to the lake my foot didn't make it over a little rise in the sidewalk
Goin' down
Unlike the woods, there is no give in concrete 
Hands, wrists, shoulder, knee
My freaking knee...the bad one.
My lady is shrieking
Heh, I have zero grace
Minus zero when falling
Musta looked horrific
'Baby, I'm the one that should be shrieking'
'Now, be a dear, and fetch those prescription sunglasses out there in the street'
I hobble home
Laid up
I...hate...being laid up

Gonna walk it off

Like a wounded yak


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Ouch ! Falling on hard concrete sucks. Not that there’s any soft concrete. 
Hope you have something to take the edge off some


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Hope you have something to take the edge off some


I don't do that

I'd rather moan


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I don't do that
> 
> I'd rather moan


Not even beer or scotch?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

How about a canna cookie. 
Kidding!


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Not even beer or scotch?


Maybe for his wife.    (Sorry, Gary!!! Feel better soon.)


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Not even beer or scotch?





Keesha said:


> How about a canna cookie.



Those don't take the edge off
They *give *me an edge


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

True. Nothing like a moaning man.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 5, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> (Sorry, Gary!!! Feel better soon.)


I already do.....now that I chortled...ouch


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 6, 2019)

Sorry ol' Pard...for the gravity of the situation......


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 7, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Although - the postage you paid is rubbing me a little, I feel bad for
> the expense; can I at least offer to return the shopping bags?


Heh, my Wyoming bud has great wit about him.
I told him, yeah, I want them back, folded like flags.

Got a package the other day.
Two half gallon bags of tightly tri-corner folded shopping bags.

I had to use (unfold) one today
In the distance, feint notes of a bugle rang out




Bet it took him a few tries to get it right


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2019)

Sorry you fell Gary, but I'm glad you feel better. 

Your Wyoming friend (Bagman) is pretty darn funny!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry you fell Gary, but I'm glad you feel better


Yeah, tempted to get back to walking to the lake and back.
This is where I get into trouble.
Over stress my little injury and it lingers.
Did this at the cabin, but I had to.
Here, gonna sneak up on walking
Pickle ball can wait....but I get impatient


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, tempted to get back to walking to the lake and back.
> This is where I get into trouble.
> Over stress my little injury and it lingers.
> Did this at the cabin, but I had to.
> ...


Yes, just sneak up on it gently but regularly.
You'll be pickling those balls in no time!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You'll be pickling those balls in no time!


Geez, I gotta find another sport
Gettin' ribbed by my cronies across the world....even my best bud in Wyoming
I jus' can't find a hand ball opponent
And the pickleballers don't cotton to my slams all that much


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 8, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Geez, I gotta find another sport
> Gettin' ribbed by my cronies across the world....even my best bud in Wyoming
> I jus' can't find a hand ball opponent
> And the pickleballers don't cotton to my slams all that much


Try your local senior center, but go easy on them.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 8, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Try your local senior center, but go easy on them.


They're too old, and the ones that still move are too s-l-o-w

I may just take up swimming, but I so love competitive sports
I must be some sorta tweener


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 9, 2019)

My Wyoming bud sent me a PDF on his linseed oil application

Quite the process


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2019)

@Gary, I was not going to read that whole thing, but skimmed over all and with the pics, I see BagMan took your birdhouse APART to spray it with linseed oil.

I held my breath until I saw it all turned out so well!

He's very talented....maybe he can turn it into a coo-coo clock? 

BTW, I'm glad you shared this. I love that little house.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 9, 2019)

Linseed oil is an awesome finish.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 9, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> was not going to read that whole thing


Heh....I wasn't either, but he's a fun read.




RadishRose said:


> I held my breath until I saw it all turned out so well!


Yeah....I was worried
he numbered the underside of each piece, then held *his* breath for the sharpie ink to not smear in the chamber

he truly is extremely talented


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 10, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I see BagMan took your birdhouse APART to spray it with linseed oil.


Actually he sucked it into the wood.
It didn't fit his vacuum chamber, so took it apart and vacuumed the pieces...sheeeesh....he's amazing


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 14, 2019)

So, I'm bangin' out these teeny tiny avian abodes








All the while, there's a niggling, constant gnawing to build another cabin

Much like these whimsical structures 



I may grab another chunk of land....and build

Then sell

...and, if successful, do it again....and again


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 14, 2019)

Got a text from my longtime friend in SE Alaska

They'd 'gone north' up the Yukon river, of which is considerable north since their place is 12 mi south of Klawock on Prince of Wales Island

They dug out a mammoth tusk from the bank

Bastard sent me a pic


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2019)

Tusk, tusk.....


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2019)

Oh, I must filch that pic


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 15, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> So, I'm bangin' out these teeny tiny avian abodes
> 
> View attachment 78193
> 
> ...



Your post reminded me of this old routine about farming.

Question:_  How long ya gonna keep farmin'?_ 

Reply:_  Until the money runs out!_ 

Good luck and more importantly have fun!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 15, 2019)

Hobbit house




https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hobbit+ho...rk.co/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/hobbit18.jpg


----------



## norman (Oct 15, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Got a text from my longtime friend in SE Alaska
> 
> They'd 'gone north' up the Yukon river, of which is considerable north since their place is 12 mi south of Klawock on Prince of Wales Island
> 
> ...


That thing is worth some money..


----------



## Liberty (Oct 15, 2019)

norman said:


> That thing is worth some money..


Wow, Gary...wonder if they'll find the matching one, too.  You are so right...bet its worth some good bucks!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hobbit house


Show off


(inspiring, truly inspiring)


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 15, 2019)

norman said:


> That thing is worth some money


I'd think so



Liberty said:


> ...wonder if they'll find the matching one, too



Yeah, my first thought was maybe it's not 'theirs' to have

I'm gonna flick him some shit about it


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 29, 2019)

*Bloody Birder!*


----------



## Catlady (Oct 29, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Hobbit house
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the perfect house.  Put it on the east side of a hill and make the front wall 3ft thick and you'll never have to worry about heat or AC.

Would be kind of gloomy, though, except in the early morning hours when the sunlight floods the interior.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 30, 2019)

PVC said:


> That is the perfect house.  Put it on the east side of a hill and make the front wall 3ft thick and you'll never have to worry about heat or AC.
> 
> Would be kind of gloomy, though, except in the early morning hours when the sunlight floods the interior.


Maybe  a few skylights would help?
But no....overhead lighting is so unflattering !


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Busy day

Making an offer on a house

Pretty much hate this process


----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Busy day
> 
> Making an offer on a house
> 
> Pretty much hate this process


Oh what have I missed?
I thought you just moved a while back.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Oh what have I missed?
> I thought you just moved a while back.


Yeah, moved into town last June

But this cute little place came up

So......we're on it

aaand, I'm goin' stir crazy...need real projects


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, moved into town last June
> 
> But this cute little place came up
> 
> ...


Good luck @Gary O'


----------



## Keesha (Oct 31, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, moved into town last June
> 
> But this cute little place came up
> 
> ...


Ahh! Maybe the new place will offer you some projects to do. 

Good luck either way.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Good luck @Gary O'


Boy do we know what you mean.  Projects are hub and I's middle name.  Today, bringing plants in for the cold nip we're having tonight and covering up the ones outside like the bananas and ginger...probably uncover them after this very unusual "dip in the jet stream" moves on.  Time to go out to dinner at our fav Italian eatery.  

Good luck on your impending purchase.  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 31, 2019)

Now you know how the birds feel!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Maybe the new place will offer you some projects to do.


Oh, there'll be projects

There's two garages (built in the '30s)
One is listing a few degrees
Fun job
Heavy cable
anchors
come a longs
Tie downs
Bracing
Stud work
I've only done that sorta work a couple times
It's never a sure thing, as inch by inch stuff happens


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2019)

Is the new place close to town?


----------



## Catlady (Oct 31, 2019)

@Gary O' - So, you've given up being Nature Boy?  No more semi-hermit cabin?  I'm sure if your son has the cabin now he'll let you visit or ''babysit'' it when he's out of town.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Is the new place close to town?


It's about 4 miles from town


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

PVC said:


> So, you've given up being Nature Boy? No more semi-hermit cabin? I'm sure if your son has the cabin now he'll let you visit or ''babysit'' it when he's out of town.


Trying to decide, keep or sell.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Not a big place (hate big)
But enough for us at 750 sf


and two garages
one will be my shop
the other to house the Jeep

the garage walls aren't listing as bad as I remember 

Very doable to fix

The weird thing is the one on the right has both walls canting inward
I'll need to tear off the roofing anyway
Easier than I had imagined



Big lot, some fruit trees
Much garden space

fun fun fun


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> It's about 4 miles from town


Is that much closer than you used to be?  I'd like for you to have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Is that much closer than you used to be? I'd like for you to have the best of both worlds!


It's in the outer burbs
Neighbors are tidy...and quiet
When we lived at the cabin, we were 25 miles from any store of which was pretty lacking in anything not date code expired, and 50 miles from the city of 20K population

I'm now fond of comfort

very fond

The only difference in enjoying a life of ease now as opposed to before we spent four years roughing it, is knowing the difference...in each and every thing

We're reveling in it

Still, I know now I gotta have projects
I can't lay around watching TV
Just can't
Won't

The garages will take up a good portion of time, maybe 3-4 months

Then decks, French doors
garden
grape arbore
other fun stuff


----------



## Pepper (Oct 31, 2019)

You're such an interesting guy.  Really wish you the best!  Your wife must be pretty fine too!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

Pepper said:


> You're such an interesting guy. Really wish you the best! Your wife must be pretty fine too!


She's my motivation, my reason 

If I didn't have her, well, I'd have close to nothing, live in a shack on some coast somewhere
...and frequent the local watering holes...frequently


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

The place is so cute, complete with white picket fence!

Straighten the fence, put in another window in front to balance the existing one.

I'm so excited!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Straighten the fence, put in another window in front to balance the existing one.


Good calls
Those are a given

Much is running thru my mind

We'll know by Nov 2nd (how long our offer lasts)

if accepted, then the appraisal


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 31, 2019)

You'll have it inspected, won't you?


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You'll have it inspected, won't you?


I'll be the inspector 
However, the appraiser can also inspect


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 31, 2019)

Gary, I hope you guys will get the new house, looks nice.  I think you and your wife would be happy there!  We like small too, our house is a ranch 816 sq. ft., with a finished basement and 2 car attached garage.  Plenty for us, don't need any more to clean and maintain.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Plenty for us, don't need any more to clean and maintain.


and to heat


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 1, 2019)

Inspector Gary'O!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2019)

Too good, Meanie


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 1, 2019)

Gary,

I stumbled onto this link to Lloyd Kahn's blog, Lloyd wrote an oversized paperback in the 70s called Shelter.

Some interesting rainy day reading.

https://www.lloydkahn.com/


----------



## Liberty (Nov 1, 2019)

Our house is so odd, because its big and doesn't require a lot of cleaning.  I credit our location and the way my hub built it - based on the Budweiser "cold room" construction system.  He was a project engineer for AB breweries.  Watering all the indoor plants takes up the most time.  Its funny how some houses get very dirty and need lots of  dusting while others are so much more easily maintained.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2019)

Meander, Mike 4 and Gary O Post must see material (also, two ladies, not as 
 prolific but always interesting -names:________&_____________?) 
If we bronzed them, they couldn't post anymore, just a 'Hat's Off!' will have to suffice.
Post require time and skill, (time I got, the other, well)

Have you'll see those 'Tiny House' that groups of downsizing folk are buying?
Interesting, but you cannot have any clutter, as that would deny access to
needed parts of the house.
You buy the lot, get your 'Tiny House' hauled to the site, hook up your utilities-
your home. 
You don't like your site, call semi truck and trailer,  load house...
They are not cheap.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Some interesting rainy day reading.


Interesting, for sure


----------



## Liberty (Nov 1, 2019)

Read that is mostly millennials that are buying tiny homes, hoping to save money to build or upgrade to a normal house.  Can't imagine living in one unless you absolutely had to.  Friend of mine says the way its going, in a few years  most everyone will be living in a 500 sq ft "box".


----------



## jerry old (Nov 1, 2019)

Liberty:
That was kinda my take.
They did have the convince of moving around (semi-trailer, utilities would cost
appear prohibitive to me), but if you have the funds, pack up and leave?
I would think of them as a travel trailer, unsure how many sq ft in those, but no
utilities, hauling...  There are travel trailer camp sites around me, not sure what they charge for pad site...
So of the people are downsizing due to economics, betcha you could buy a used trailer, in good shape... these tiny house or running from 25K to whatever you can afford.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Can't imagine living in one unless you absolutely had to


It's nothing but a fad.
The attraction is it's financially doable.
But.....ya gotta live in it.
It's a joke
a bad joke

Then.....you're stuck
Seriously doubt the value holds any better than a new vehicle driven off the lot.

Sure, some folks are nomads
That may work
but
Ya gotta have a rig and a half to tow those 'tiny home' beasts down the road...and up the hill


and
the not so incidental cost of;


jerry r. garner said:


> There are travel trailer camp sites around me, not sure what they charge for pad site...


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 1, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> We'll know by Nov 2nd (how long our offer lasts)
> 
> if accepted, then the appraisal


Our offer just got accepted!

Now, the appraisal

if it's under our offer price, we'll need to come up with the balance
ask the seller to come down
or
walk away



if it's over our offer price....immediate equity


----------



## Keesha (Nov 1, 2019)

Good stuff Gary. I wish you the best


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2019)

Whoopie!


----------



## Liberty (Nov 2, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Liberty:
> That was kinda my take.
> They did have the convince of moving around (semi-trailer, utilities would cost
> appear prohibitive to me), but if you have the funds, pack up and leave?
> ...


Yes, think its kinda like having one of those huge bump out RV's...we were dumbfounded to find out how much it cost to park one of those big rigs on the beach in SW Florida every night...as much or more than a beachfront condo rental charged!  

Freaky thing, saw an ad in the local Ft. Myer's Beach paper for someone to pick up a big 35' motor home at the rental agency, drive it to the beachfront RV location, park it and then pick it up in a month. It was like the renter didn't want to drive it - just live in it on the beach for the month.  We figured it would cost at least 5 grand do do that!

The thought sound like "born free" but how much does it cost to "live free"!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Nov 2, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Trying to decide, keep or sell.


I know the feeling.  I once owned 160 acres and kept it for 6 years.  Had planned to build a house there for retirement.  Then I realized how remote it was and that when I retired I would need to be closer to amenities and health care.  Even though I knew the land was impractical I felt very sad when I sold it and went to ''visit'' it a couple of times and still think of it.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 4, 2019)

So, our broker is on this loan process
The only thing I can find fault with him is timing

Got an email from _*Podunk Bank of Assvania *_
I immediately junked it and blocked it, then deleted it
May be two hours later, my broker emailed me on the next few things I needed to do
One of them was to approve paperless docs from (you guessed it) *Podunk Bank of Assvania*
I immediately searched my delete file...nada
I searched and searched...nada
I called Verizon for help (ph# is 611)
The nice auto bot lady on the other end sweetly asked what I wanted to do by the numbers
After squeezing the phone reeeeal hard, I found the ability to calmly ask for a living breathing effing agent
Several *'I'm experiencing difficulty in understanding you' *s later, I got a text message from wunna those customer service non-technicians
*'Hi, I'm Jerry, how can I help you?'*
I pecked away at my phone for the next 20 minutes, telling him what I needed
Then waited, watching the little dots string along like someone was typing
Only it didn't happen

I googled Verizon for a real phone number
dialed the 800-wer-busy
somehow, I was able to reach a human
Predictably, they asked me to do the obvious
I explained I was dumb, but not that effing dumb
He connected me with an angel
We dug into my PC, together
She was so cool
She couldn't resurrect what I'd deleted, but was able to unblock the email addy tucked into the guts of my PC

So, tomorrow is another day

But, I'll tell ya......it is scenes like today that drove me to the woods


----------



## Keesha (Nov 4, 2019)

Yep! Tomorrow’s another day bro.
Good Luck to you.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

Well, after the dust settles, and we get that place, and I fulfill the projects in my head, I'm gonna get another piece of land.
Can't not.
Only, it'll be a get away
No longer gonna live out too far
But, I got cabin build fever 
Doubt it'll ever leave me
I'm eyeballing a chunk of property on the top of a hill
Good views
No water
Wells would prolly be 2000 feet
No worries
Pack it in
I wanna build something with big windows
And maybe a rock fireplace
Never done that

This one place doesn't have as many trees
But what trees there are are ponderosa pine
Much bigger than the lodge pole pine
More stable


The views are pretty nice
Would need the Jeep to get to it
I like that
Not so many renegades

I can imagine me and my lady nestled on the couch, sipping something hot...or something with ice
Listening to the crackle of the fire
Looking out the window


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2019)

Welcome back Gary. Now you are sounding more like yourself. Follow your dreams. Live the way you want to. Create your own heaven on earth. You know you can do this.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You know you can do this.


Yeah, baby sister
Can nay be helped


----------



## Keesha (Nov 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, baby sister
> Can nay be helped


No sir it can’t.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Well, after the dust settles, and we get that place, and I fulfill the projects in my head, I'm gonna get another piece of land.
> Can't not.
> Only, it'll be a get away
> No longer gonna live out too far
> ...


Yes, know what you mean, Gary... can't imagine us living in a subdivision or "town" after all these years.  Nice thing is we have the land now and its close to the "everything we need" area. Nothing like a good country road and woods smells to bring you back to reality...back to nature.  Plan to stay here hopefully until we go to the other side...lol.  Hope you can build your dream cabin and enjoy!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2019)

Gary,I'm sure your cabin will become a reality. You have the fire and determination to make it happen.  That spot looks great. 
My daughter lived outside of Coos Bay on a mountain over looking a river. Don't remember the name, her living room was mostly all windows.  You could see all the lights across the river in the evening. As I remember there was a casino there and also a saw mill. A big window is a must for the spot you have chosen. Good luck and follow your dreams.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My daughter lived outside of Coos Bay on a mountain over looking a river. Don't remember the name


I believe it's the Coos River
Good fishing there


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I believe it's the Coos River
> Good fishing there


Yes,we also went for clams. I never did that before and it was so much fun. I didn't think a clam could move so fast . Had to be really quick digging them out..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> So, our broker is on this loan process
> The only thing I can find fault with him is timing
> 
> Got an email from _*Podunk Bank of Assvania *_
> ...


You got me tearing out my own hair!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 5, 2019)

So, the day was filled with running around, signing our names a gazillion times.
Then getting quotes for needful things.

It started out a bit on the down side
A seagull decorated my windshield

However, he was an artistic avian
A sorta Bob Ross of the sky

Didn't know bird poop, with a twist of dark garbage, when shot out just right....could become a terrier puppy


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2019)

See Splat...See Splat Run!  Ruff!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2019)

too funny!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 8, 2019)

Took a break from chasing brokers and realtors 

The shop is my cure for angxt

Built a few avian abodes


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 9, 2019)

Gary, do you have bird families living in some of your avian abodes?

I hope you get your house before you go bald from tearing out your hair over banks and realtors!  If there's one thing I really HATE, it is trying to deal with robotic ladies and human idiots on bank phone lines.  It isn't good for my blood pressure.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Gary, do you have bird families living in some of your avian abodes?


Turns out, they're selling fast.
Stopped by the place I use for consignment, they sold all I have.
So, it's a hope the teeny tiny tweety homes are occupied, or soon to be (winter is coming)

Here's the latest one I finished today;


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I hope you get your house before you go bald from tearing out your hair over banks and realtors!


Yeah, just got our updated finance approval.
Our broker was beaming.
Said we really look good.

Now, the house.
Gotta order the appraisal tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2019)

Love it! I like the perches on each side so they can sit out with an evening cocktail.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yeah, just got our updated finance approval.
> Our broker was beaming.
> Said we really look good.
> 
> ...


woot woot!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Love it! I like the perches on each side so they can sit out with an evening cocktail.


*SHHHHH!* They'll demand a deck, and their own water tin


----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)

I bought some gourds for another project and will try and make a birdhouse or two for my feathered friends and hang under my back porch.   How big should I make the entrance?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)

Gary, I thought you would get a laugh out of this one, a Wild West Bird Town.  LOL
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c5/7b/70/c57b704bc2abac9f2846cf3bb7b30b63.jpg


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> How big should I make the entrance?


Depending on the size of bird you're trying to attract.
Wrens don't need much.
Robins s/be an inch diameter or more.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> Gary, I thought you would get a laugh out of this one, a Wild West Bird Town.  LOL
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/c5/7b/70/c57b704bc2abac9f2846cf3bb7b30b63.jpg


Very clever....made for the '"fastest Wren in the West", I reckon.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> Gary, I thought you would get a laugh out of this one, a Wild West Bird Town. LOL


Aw, that's so cool


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> Gary, I thought you would get a laugh out of this one, a Wild West Bird Town



I did

...and played


----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Depending on the size of bird you're trying to attract.
> Wrens don't need much.
> Robins s/be an inch diameter or more.


I set up a water container for them under the porch and the ones that come are House Finch and the Verdin.  Very small birds both.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> I set up a water container for them under the porch and the ones that come are House Finch and the Verdin. Very small birds both.


It's surprising how small of an opening they can use.
I'd use 3/4 inch, max

Unless you wish to enjoy their family dinner time, then a bit larger


----------



## Catlady (Nov 12, 2019)

@Gary O' =  Okay, thanks a bunch.  I'll make it one inch just to be safe.  I'll put some straw inside to get them started.  I read that I need to drill 3 holes at the bottom in case water gets in from rain and it will drain.  I also plan to face door towards the porch back to keep out sun and wind.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 12, 2019)

PVC said:


> I'll put some straw inside to get them started


Big plus

Some avian experts advised me to change out the straw and twigs every spring.

I'm gonna let 'em bring their own...see what they bring


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 18, 2019)

I keep whittling away at these one of a kind avian abodes

Folks are still snapping them up as fast as I can make 'em

I'm not unhappy with this one;


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2019)

Gary, found this whimsical "bird house for people".....




Stata Center - designed by Frank Gehry for MIT.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> Gary, found this whimsical "bird house for people".....




A tad more than whimsical if it doesn't have elevators


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> The place is so cute, complete with white picket fence!
> 
> Straighten the fence, *put in another window in front to balance the existing one*.
> 
> I'm so excited!



If...the soon to be appraisal goes well, I'll consider it our place, even before closing

I'm just gonna do minimal changes at first, and dedicate most my time to the garages
The garages (one will be my shop) will take up most my waking moments

Just black trim and paint the door a dark shade of red, and maybe a trellis to 'balance' the front
Won't put in a window until my shop is set up.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 20, 2019)

This is what my house looks like


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> If...the soon to be appraisal goes well, I'll consider it our place, even before closing
> 
> I'm just gonna do minimal changes at first, and dedicate most my time to the garages
> The garages (one will be my shop) will take up most my waking moments
> ...


That looks great, Gary.   The trellis is a great idea.   Have you thought about shutters for the window?   (Or is it too close to the door?)


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Have you thought about shutters for the window? (Or is it too close to the door?)



Oh, I've thought of many things, and I'm a shutter slut....sooooo

I'm also gonna put in a French door off the master bedroom, so we can just step out to the deck (I'll need to build) and have our morning coffee.

Many thoughts, but gotta first concentrate on my shop (grin)


----------



## Seeker (Nov 20, 2019)

> I'm also gonna put in a French door off the master bedroom, so we can just step out to the deck (I'll need to build) and have our morning coffee.



Excellent idea........


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Oh, I've thought of many things, and I'm a shutter slut....sooooo
> 
> I'm also gonna put in a French door off the master bedroom, so we can just step out to the deck (I'll need to build) and have our morning coffee.
> 
> Many thoughts, but gotta first concentrate on my shop (grin)


Love it.   I wonder if there's a style of shutter that would work for just one side of that window??  Hmmmm.   I seem to be a shutter slut, myself.  🏚


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I wonder if there's a style of shutter that would work for just one side of that window?? Hmmmm


Well, there is 'enough' room (once the junk is tossed), but, as mentioned, balance will be a consideration


----------



## C'est Moi (Nov 20, 2019)

Lots of possibilities there.   You guys are going to have a blast making it yours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2019)

I'm getting excited, another long, long, thread in the making!!!

If you are not sure about adding another window to the front of the house how about framing a closed shutter to create the illusion of a second window, just a thought.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you are not sure about adding another window to the front of the house how about framing a closed shutter to create the illusion of a second window, just a thought


.....and a very good one

Really like the black hardware trim


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2019)

Great plan in the works......I shutter to think of it!




Lookin out.....


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I keep whittling away at these one of a kind avian abodes
> 
> Folks are still snapping them up as fast as I can make 'em
> 
> ...


Gary, here's a pic of our "Stephen King big birdhouse".  We get a family of bluebirds in it each spring. Supposed to be good luck?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

Liberty said:


> Gary, here's a pic of our "Stephen King big birdhouse".  We get a family of bluebirds in it each spring. Supposed to be good luck?
> 
> 
> View attachment 82181


THAT is very interesting, love the name for it!  Am going to make one out of a gourd, do you clean out the interior or let the bluebirds do their own housekeeping?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2019)

@Gary O' , love the house colors and the trellis! I picture the trellis with red rambling roses.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> THAT is very interesting, love the name for it!  Am going to make one out of a gourd, do you clean out the interior or let the bluebirds do their own housekeeping?


Have never cleaned it out...its very large, made from aged old house and wrought iron fence parts by a local guy, and its mounted on a big post that's about 9 ft in the air.  Maybe this top pic shows you better, the size in relationship to the arbor beside it:


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I keep whittling away at these one of a kind avian abodes
> Folks are still snapping them up as fast as I can make 'em
> I'm not unhappy with this one;
> 
> View attachment 81700


I haven't seen ALL your bird houses, but this one is my favorite.  Plenty of places for the bird to hang out outside.  I bet you could do wonders with our Saguaro skeletons.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> If...the soon to be appraisal goes well, I'll consider it our place, even before closing
> 
> I'm just gonna do minimal changes at first, and dedicate most my time to the garages
> The garages (one will be my shop) will take up most my waking moments
> ...



Love the black trim!  It defines the lines and makes the front door area pop.  Love the arbor as well.  The olny thing I maybe wouldn't do is paint the  side door red.  Painting it white would keep the front of the house the focal point.  My vision keeps pulling away from the front to that side door.  Maybe it's just the scale of the pics and wouldn't be an issue in true to life size.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

AnnieA said:


> Painting it white would keep the front of the house the focal point


We are one on this


----------



## Catlady (Nov 21, 2019)

I hereby command you to put a brick walk to the front door!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

PVC said:


> I hereby command you to put a brick walk to the front door


Now we're talkin'


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2019)

Sounds like everyone is Flying High on this project, Gary!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2019)

I smell another book!


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 21, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I smell another book!


Maybe so

bu...bu...but lemme finish the one I've neglected first


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 23, 2019)

Snow's in the forecast 
It urged me to take one very last trip to the cabin
One last winter tighten up

Took the summer screens off the doors (ice, snow would gather on 'em, and ruin 'em)
Tarped the fire pit
Walked the place
Breathed the mountain air

Wife and I looked at each other
We were of one voice, one mind

If....for any reason.... we do not get the little house we've put earnest money on....we're gonna move back out to the cabin

...and, if we do get the little house, we're not gonna sell the cabin

can't

Just can't

A good portion of our souls are there


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 24, 2019)

Lovely cabin pics, Gary O.  Can see why you and your wife don't want to give up something so beautiful that you worked so hard to create.


----------



## Liberty (Nov 24, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Snow's in the forecast
> It urged me to take one very last trip to the cabin
> One last winter tighten up
> 
> ...


Very happy to hear you say that Gary...that's exactly the same way we feel about this big old joint on the land.
Its  your vibrations in the very walls...also know that if we just up and decided to move, hub would curl up in a ball in some corner in "God's waiting room".  Glad you have it near, no matter which way you go...its your "mountain home", huh!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2019)

What size.....?


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 24, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> What size.....?


that one's just fine


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 27, 2019)

Well, the cabin called

said 'bring a shovel'

Hwy 97 less than 10 miles from the cabin


meanwhile
Left of the Cascades on I-5
Holiday travelers





My good buddy said our cabins got 2 feet in the last 24 hrs, and 2 more feet coming


----------



## Catlady (Nov 27, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> meanwhile
> Left of the Cascades on I-5
> *Holiday travelers*



You mean, holiday crawlers?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2019)

....no business, like Snow Business!☃❄


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 27, 2019)

Don't worry, Gary....your crew is on it!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 1, 2019)

Yes, I'm still carving avian abodes with what ma nature has given me in regard to lodge pole pine roots.

And, I'll tell ya'll, it's been a bit of a poser to match my current deign to the maniacal whimsy of root growth.

But...

I'm very happy with how this one turned out







It always takes some time for me to determine just how to incorporate the complete root,
as I really don't wish to lop off some critical gyration, then discover I could have used it.

Like the overlap wraparound atop the weather crown

It always gives me a bit of joy when things become what I've imagined


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 2, 2019)

The Bighouse.....


----------



## Liberty (Dec 3, 2019)

Wow, now that's a birdhouse!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 3, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> The Bighouse.....


Nicely done, Sir Jim, Very nicely done!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

That’s almost as tall as Gary.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 12, 2019)

Low on inventory

more avian abodes

These two I'm OK with



This one, I'm more than happy

The root system really came together (not a common thing)

Might not sell it






even happy with the back end, of which I feathered in a black stain to enhance the grain


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 13, 2019)

Speaking of "whole grain" abodes...here's a cracker/peanut butter creation, great for a kids project.








They'll be lining up for this one!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 15, 2019)

Barn swallows have new place to live along Highway 401 (LINK)


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2019)

Well, after six months of being townies, we've come to a mutual conclusion

We're moving back to the cabin

Too many reasons to list

But I'll try

I'm a caged lion in town
No wild life (wild life are my pets)
No night sky in town...too much light polution
Trees...wild trees
Wood heat....there's just sumpm about the warmth of wood heat



Water...the purest of mountain nectar...city water...blech
Exercise...with a purpose
No TV...TV is an extreme disabler
Air....mountain air....unmatched
If an animal or renegade approaches, you can fire a few rounds and they'll scatter
Fire off a round in town and you go to jail

....and

beauty

I so miss that

I want it


every day




...every night





every morning



We'll move back in May

We both feel really good about this

It feels right

It is...right


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 19, 2019)

_"You better get back, honky cat
Living in the city ain't where it's at
It's like trying to find gold in a silver mine
It's like trying to drink whiskey, oh, from a bottle of wine ..." _- Bernie Taupin / Elton John


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 19, 2019)

So, Gary, you guys decided not to buy that house in town?

You gotta do what feels right for you.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> So, Gary, you guys decided not to buy that house in town?


Well, after fiddly farting around with the realtors-brokers-appraisers-owners...it's all getting a bit old

We came to realize what we were beginning to miss


----------



## Ronni (Dec 20, 2019)

Wow.  That's quite a change!  

Will you move back to the cabin you vacated or somewhere else?  If it's somewhere else, will it be as isolated?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

Ronni said:


> Will you move back to the cabin you vacated or somewhere else?


Back to the cabin

There's some unfinished business there

If the planets somehow line up just right, we may go ahead and buy the place we put earnest money on, but somebody somewhere has gotta carry their share of the load.

If that happens, we'll prolly live at the cabin in summer, and winter in town


----------



## Ronni (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Back to the cabin
> 
> There's some unfinished business there
> 
> ...


Ha!  That was going to be my next suggestion!  

Obviously there are things about living at the cabin that you DON'T like or you would never have moved,  and from reading your prior posts it seemed like over-wintering was the hardest for you.  

And, being the clucky mama-bear type that I am, I worry about you two isolated out there in the cold and inhospitable winter, if something were to happen and either of you needed immediate and urgent medical attention.  

I think an additional place in town for the winter is a perfect solution, and even if the planets don't like up right for the one you're looking at, I urge you to find another one.  It won't be your primary residence, just a place to hang your hat to wait out the coldest months.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

Ronni said:


> just a place to hang your hat to wait out the coldest months


It has it's attraction

I'm just getting stale as dried horse manure in town
The cabin property holds many a project...many
I'm a project guy



Weird...I'm missing even the winters out there

My Hungarian buddy keeps sending me pics of the snow

If we do move there for all seasons, we'll stock up and hunker in for all winter
No trips to town in those months

heh, I oughta be squirrely as all git out by spring


Thing is, in the business world, I'm not a patient man
I tend to drive things, hammer them out, push
Realtors learn to hate me
I don't care

We'll see how this plays out


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> If that happens, we'll prolly live at the cabin in summer, and winter in town


That's your best bet, it's the best of both worlds.   Winters in the wild are hard on both humans and animals, but animals have no choices.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Well, after six months of being townies, we've come to a mutual conclusion
> 
> We're moving back to the cabin
> 
> ...


Gary, so wondered about you moving to town.  Think you are a lot like us...really want and need your "soul" privacy.  Daddy used to say "if you can't site in that long gun off your back deck, don't buy that house, kid"!


----------



## Catlady (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> If we do move there for all seasons, we'll stock up and hunker in for all winter
> No trips to town in those months



That might work out for supplies, but what if either of you get sick or have a medical emergency and are snowed in?  And there is also cabin fever that drives people crazy.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

Catlady said:


> That might work out for supplies, but what if either of you get sick or have a medical emergency and are snowed in? And there is also cabin fever that drives people crazy.


That's what sent us to town


weighin' it out

weighin' it out


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

Catlady said:


> That might work out for supplies, but what if either of you get sick or have a medical emergency and are snowed in?



Thing is (and this is huge for me) there's a drawing, and along with that, an inner peace, for me, during a storm.
Trees snapping, wind gusts up to 80 mph, horizontal snow blowin' thru......whoa.....gives my ol' mug a perpetual smile.
Creates a burning fire in this soul
Nothing quite like it
That kinda livin' is worth dyin' for




Catlady said:


> And there is also cabin fever that drives people crazy.




I jus' may be nuts already


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> I jus' may be nuts already


----------



## Catlady (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Thing is (and this is huge for me) there's a drawing, and along with that, an inner peace, for me, during a storm.
> Trees snapping, wind gusts up to 80 mph, horizontal snow blowin' thru......whoa.....gives my ol' mug a perpetual smile.
> Creates a burning fire in this soul
> Nothing quite like it
> ...



If your wife feels the same way you do, then go for it!  *Inner happiness is very important*, enough to take chances for. You could easily die in town being blown off by a gas explosion (just happened somewhere yesterday), or die in a car accident, or being murdered. The possibilities are endless, in town and out in the boondocks.


----------



## Liberty (Dec 20, 2019)

Catlady said:


> If your wife feels the same way you do, then go for it!  *Inner happiness is very important*, enough to take chances for. You could easily die in town being blown off by a gas explosion (just happened somewhere yesterday), or die in a car accident, or being murdered. The possibilities are endless, in town and out in the boondocks.


So agree..." he that is within is greater than that which is without".


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

Catlady said:


> If your wife feels the same way you do, then go for it!


Not quite the same
This where I come in...during a storm....snugglin' time


No, she's more into the solitude out there
She's in love with that

Me, I'm a bit of a social guy
But I can take or leave that
More leave than take, as the renegades out there are a bit hard to shake once yer seemingly open to their horse shit 

I've got a few good friends out there, and they know to not pester


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2019)

I couldn't hunker down for the whole winter. I'd go crazy. 10 days, 2 weeks, fine.

Sooner or later I'd need some other company, even if it's a trip to the grocery store, smile at people, a child, a little chit chat.

You know women invented language...


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> You know women invented language...


Yes, yes they did

Happily, my listening ear is deaf as a post
Come to think about it, it may be the very reason


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 20, 2019)

I was thinking that, sooner or later, you'd have to yield to your inner call of the wild. I know you'll do what's right for you guys, and I know that everything will turn out great. Janet and I are pushing for exploring Teller County this coming summer, before we choose a house and settle down. Once we have a new home base, we'll head your way. Just do me a favor and hold your fire, if you hear us rumbling up your road!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Just do me a favor and hold your fire, if you hear us rumbling up your road!


No worries, pard
Just drop me a line
We'll meet at the hiway
Otherwise, can't guarantee you'll make it to the cabin


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2019)

You suite being a townie like I suite living in the city.

Living where you aren’t content is like letting your soul die. 

You belong in the woods, in that cabin you made.That’s why you built it there.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 20, 2019)

Gary--if you can swing both, do it.  You can live in the comfort of town, but have the perfect getaway place for weeks (or months) as you need it.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

@Gary O' -  A while back you said that Klamath Falls does not have any waterfalls.  I got curious why it had ''falls'' in its name, so I have finally sated my curiosity.  I had thought maybe its falls had dried out.  Read below from Wikipedia (you probably already know all this, anyway).
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
After its founding in 1867, Klamath Falls was originally named Linkville.[9] The name was changed to Klamath Falls in 1892–93.[10] The name _Klamath_ /ˈklæməθ/,[11] may be a variation of the descriptive native for "people" [in Chinookan] used by the indigenous peoples of the Northwest Plateau to refer to the region.[12] Several locatives derived from the Modoc or Achomawi: _lutuami_, lit: "lake dwellers", _móatakni_, "tule lake dwellers", respectively, could have also led to spelling variations that ultimately made the word what it is today. No evidence suggests that the name is from Klamath origin. The Klamath themselves called the region _Yulalona_ or _Iwauna_, which referred to the phenomenon of the Link River flowing upstream when the south wind blew hard.
The Klamath name for the Link River white water falls was _Tiwishkeni,_ or "where the falling waters rush".[13] From this Link River white water phenomenon "Falls" was added to Klamath in its name. In reality it's best described as rapids rather than falls. The rapids are visible a short distance below the Link River Dam, where the water flow is generally insufficient to provide water flow over the river rocks.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> In reality it's best described as rapids rather than falls


Yup

Thanks, PVC (aka Catlady)


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Yup
> 
> Thanks, PVC (aka Catlady)



I'm weird, I'm fascinated with etymology, always wonder how something or place or surname got named.  
One question, what is the elevation at your cabin?  It looks like your cabin gets lots of snow and I thought it was on a mountain foothills or something,  yet pics I've seen of KF looks pretty flat mostly.  Is your cabin on those foothills in the pic?


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> what is the elevation at your cabin?


4600 feet

KF is around 4000

Big dif in snow accumulation 

The cabin gets anywhere from 3 to 8 feet, depending on what ma nature wishes to bestow

KF gets maybe a foot...maybe

The cabin property is in some sorta vortex 
Crater Lake is 12 mi due west
Mt Scott as just 4 or 5 mi SW from us

East is a small range, but where we sit it's pretty flat...of which I do like


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah, elevation makes a big difference in climate.  Everybody thinks of Arizona as hot desert, but it's not.  Depending on the elevation, Arizona has the climates of all 48 contiguous states.  Show Low and Flagstaff are much cooler than Tucson or Phoenix.

Tucson elevation is 2388 and the top of our mountain is 9157 and the town up there is at 7700.  It only snows in Tucson one day every five years average, it snows in feet up in Summerhaven every year.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> the town up there is at 7700


Whoa

That's up there


----------



## Catlady (Dec 21, 2019)

Well, since your latitude is further north, your 4600 is probably colder than Summerhaven's 7700.   Lots of cabins up there, and a lot of them were burned during the vicious "Aspen" wildfire in June 2003.

https://tucson.com/thisistucson/5be...cle_8877be9a-cf5f-11e9-bce5-03ee3faa6745.html


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2019)

Catlady said:


> a lot of them were burned during the vicious "Aspen" wildfire in June 2003.


Yeah, I've got a couple acquaintances down that way, and some smoke jumping buds that were sent in that area

Wild fire is an ever present danger in the late summer woods


----------



## Catlady (Dec 28, 2019)

@Gary O' - Someone on our Nextdoor website posted pics of last night's snow up in our mountain, Santa Catalina.  I thought you might enjoy the pics since you're a snow lover.

Someone asked why don't they use a snow plow instead of a road grader and another poster replied:

"A grader is a common piece of equipment for snow removal. They use these in rural areas in Wisconsin instead of conventional plows for county roads."


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 28, 2019)

Catlady said:


> "A grader is a common piece of equipment for snow removal. They use these in rural areas in Wisconsin instead of conventional plows for county roads."


N-I-I-I-C-E

I knew an ol' boy down the path from our cabin that bought one from the county for that very purpose
It was an antique, and never really ran, but made a great piece of yard art
He's gone now, died on his porch watching humming birds

Then there was a couple other ol' boys that plowed
They too are gone
Died in town
The kid in the middle bought the tractor from the widow
It no longer runs, and he's no mechanic


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Dec 28, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> He's gone now, died on his porch watching humming birds


That’s how I wanna go.


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2020)

So, my little fractured bird houses are taking off
Of the half dozen downtown shops that have them, one advised me they're gonna dedicate an entire store window
to these whimsical avian abodes in February
They mentioned of an upcoming annual bird watcher's event, where hundreds of folks gather

Not sure I want this
I'm behind eight bird houses

The larger, busier ones are hugely in demand



of which I'm starting to pay more attention to detail


But the hottest selling feature has been the tree roots




...and I'm running outa tree roots

so, just making the smaller, less busy ones here on out
(too much snow at the cabin to get more tree roots 'til late spring)



still.....I'm paying close attention to joinery detail


----------



## jujube (Jan 9, 2020)

Gary, I'll say it again......you are an artiste par excellence!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2020)

jujube said:


> Gary, I'll say it again......you are an artiste par excellence!


Wy, thank you fine lady.
One can be successful in the whimsy dept, even with limited talent
A mistake or errant tool gouge easily becomes a feature

It's been rather fun, but not so into the demands......


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 9, 2020)

A true craftsman can't be rushed.  Keep the supply low, and the demands (and prices) high.  They will come.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 9, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Keep the supply low, and the demands (and prices) high. They will come.


My exact thoughts, old wise one

Initially, I just wanted to get some out there

Different story now

Come spring, after the bird watcher's fest, I'm gonna hit the nurseries




Meanderer said:


> A true craftsman can't be rushed


My problem...not the demand so much.....but......patience


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 10, 2020)

Oops!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 12, 2020)

Our first winter in town in five years

Gettin' used to it

Weeny snow....2-3 inches

Up north, at the cabin?
2-3 feet...for six months....no terra firma....normally gets up to 6-8 feet before winter is done...gets old

down the hwy from our cabin;


I may jus' get used to this town life......nestle in


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> nestle in


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Ronni (Jan 12, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Our first winter in town in five years
> 
> Gettin' used to it
> 
> ...



Wait a minute.......I thought you were moving back?????


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 12, 2020)

Gary, glad your plans are "written in snow", instead of stone!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 12, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Wait a minute.......I thought you were moving back?????


Maybe just summering....


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 12, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Gary, glad your plans are "written in snow", instead of stone!


That's not my writing
I use yellow ink


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 12, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> That's not my writing
> I use yellow ink


Yellow snow....
.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Wait a minute.......I thought you were moving back?????


Only if the place we put an earnest money on falls thru
We are pretty solid on this
Thing is, the inspections have become a ball of worms
Hope the owner has enough equity so he can pull whatever expenses out of escrow
We'll see how this plays out


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 21, 2020)

So, since the little shop downtown dedicated their two store windows to my little avian abodes, I've steadily been behind in inventory.
Damn people are trying to place orders
I don't build to order
Can't
Won't

They're all unique, no two alike
Not gettin' into that trap
I'd end up hacking out junk, or (just as bad) getting too finicky with results

Holding to Meanderer's wizened words

Told the two ol' gals that own the place to raise the price
Heh, those two are a riot
It's good to see folks have fun with whatever they're doing
...and they do

Dropped off four more bird houses 
with the parting words 'now, you guys try to stay outa trouble today'
I left with their chortles fading behind me...... gave me a smile

My latest




again, even though these tiny places are quite whimsical, paying closer attention to joinery



It's free hand with a flap wheel Dremel tool
...and patience

...of which I have none


----------



## treeguy64 (Jan 21, 2020)

Gary, have you guys now decided to stay in town? I think I'm getting confused, here. I thought I read that y'all were going back to your mountain man and woman lifestyle.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 21, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Gary, have you guys now decided to stay in town?


It all depends on how things come together with the little cottage we put an earnest money on

Inspections have revealed some things
The onus is on the owner, as he's getting bids

If he can't afford repairs, then, yeah, we'll head to the cabin around May

....unless my lady objects.....she's lovin' putting meals together in a kitchen with power

...I'll miss her


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 27, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Gary, have you guys now decided to stay in town?


It's coming to that

Had a soft spot in the weather
Headed up to the cabin to get more limbs for my avian abodes
Tough goin' getting in to the cabin
Wet deep snow
It brought to mind how much work it was to get thru winter
…..and, in summer, to get ready for winter

There were some wonderful moments

I'll cherish them


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 29, 2020)

Gary, maybe you can save these till next Christmas.   You & your Lady?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 29, 2020)

Sometimes, not often.....actually quite rarely, maybe one day out of the year, I do some self inventory.

Today was that day.

Evidently, I'm a creature of habit.

I'm not all that fond of town.
But, I'm rapidly becoming some form of a townie.
It's damn convenient.
I'm no longer compelled to make lists of things to get for that 100 mile round trip.
Anything is five minutes away.....anything.
Yes, I loved living in the woods
It was a great time of my life
Maybe was the greatest
….was
I'm now ensconced in convenience
aaand...I......LIKE IT!

The other note to self is the evolution of my thoughts on having to give up Win7 for Win10
Hell, Win10 is head and shoulders above Win7
I was just too comfortable to care to move forward 

But
Even though I'm a creature of habit
I have an oxymoronic trait of wanting/needing adventure
Something out of the norm 
Building things has greatly satisfied that want

This may send me back to the mountains


But, only to build/sell

As far as ever living in the mountains......it was grand, but I'm done with it

Hell, I got a thrill outa riding the rails when I was a teen.
But, I knew when to knock that stuff off


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2020)

NOTED!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 7, 2020)

My avian abode adventure is growing out of desired proportion.
Stopped at wunna the shops downtown to check on inventory
The were sold out!

Also drove out to a nursery, as my lady suggested it'd be a natural venue.
Dang, they love 'em, want a bunch!

I may need to hire an elf



(sorry about the store window pic, lighting was wrong)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 7, 2020)

Better start working on a sign.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I may need to hire an elf


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 8, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> (sorry about the store window pic, lighting was wrong)




Around the corner, another shop has also put them in their windows



aaand they even framed the little blurb I give out when I drop off my wares




they look nice in their shop




Not unhappy


----------



## Leann (Feb 8, 2020)

I think this is wonderful, Gary. You follow your heart and use your talents and people respect that. It brings you satisfaction to make these lovely avian abodes, the birds have a safe and beautiful place to call home and the customers have something handcrafted and one-of-a-kind. A win-win-win all of the way around. Kudos!


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 12, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Gary, have you guys now decided to stay in town?





Gary O' said:


> It all depends on how things come together with the little cottage we put an earnest money on
> 
> Inspections have revealed some things
> The onus is on the owner, as he's getting bids
> ...


A bit of an update;

Looks like the owner has got this
He will move out the closing date a month or so
And that's OK by me
Thing is, they need to live there while their house is being built
Of which we'll charge them rent until they move
That's OK too...unless that eats up the summer
We'll look at the addendum in a couple days
There needs to be some stipulations, limits

As for my avian abodes, I'll be seeing how the sales are next week when the avian club swoops in.

My latest got even more convoluted, with roots going in one side of the roof, and out the other.
I may not sell it


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 12, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> A bit of an update;
> 
> Looks like the owner has got this
> He will move out the closing date a month or so
> ...


Gary,

Try to build in a substantial penalty/rent increase or possibly hold back an escrow amount at closing to be forfeited if they do not move out by the date specified in your agreement.  You don't have to follow through but it will send the message that you are serious about the date.

Good luck!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 13, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> possibly hold back an escrow amount at closing to be forfeited if they do not move out by the date specified in your agreement.


My realtor had to use that to get the then owners out  and it worked.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 20, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary,
> 
> Try to build in a substantial penalty/rent increase or possibly hold back an escrow amount at closing to be forfeited if they do not move out by the date specified in your agreement. You don't have to follow through but it will send the message that you are serious about the date.
> 
> Good luck!


I heard back from my broker
Nix on the rent scenario
Our lender is not good with it
I wasn't either

The seller has finally hired a contractor to do all the repairs/upgrades, and the closing date has moved out to March 31
Glad it wasn't any later
If they'd requested June, we'd need a whole new appraisal 

Latest avian abode;

The root perch is a tad heavy, so it'll go on a post (it was an experiment, of which I'm not gaga over)


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I heard back from my broker
> Nix on the rent scenario
> Our lender is not good with it
> I wasn't either
> ...


Re: avian abode......Mebbe ye could charge by the pound?


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I heard back from my broker
> Nix on the rent scenario
> Our lender is not good with it
> I wasn't either
> ...



Nothing is happening
No contractor
No activity
I'm gonna let this ride 'til  end of March, then pull out

Looked at a neat little place a bit outa town
End of a short road

No close neighbors

on 1/3 acre

It's a fixer, but I'm the fixer guy

Thing is, it's in foreflosure
Bank owned
They like cash

$75K is considerable outlay
I don't feel real good about putting that much into any one thing

There is an FHA rehab program, but it's involved
And it'd take the hammer outa my hand

But....we sorta fell immediately in love with the place

We'll see

Here's my latest avian abode;



The roots are interwoven and quite busy







I'm not unhappy with this one


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2020)

Gary, the trouble with foreclosures is that the bank, who claims to want to sell it, tends to drag its feet (do banks have feet?) unmercifully.  You'd think that if they had a buyer and a reasonable offer, they'd jump on it and get the property off their books.  But NOOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2020)

jujube said:


> Gary, the trouble with foreclosures is that the bank, who claims to want to sell it, tends to drag its feet


I've heard that

Gonna get an education with my broker tomorrow


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 25, 2020)

Gary, since you also included photos of your avian abodes,I'd love to know what type of finish you use on them or is it a trade secret?  They look shiny. I love them all. I just went through your posts and saw that you use linseed oil. I answered my own question. lol


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 25, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I just went through your posts and saw that you use linseed oil


I initially use (lightly feather in) a black penetrating stain to highlight the grain, then the boiled linseed oil

Birds don't mind the linseed oil


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 25, 2020)

I love your avian abodes, Gary!


----------



## treeguy64 (Feb 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> Gary, the trouble with foreclosures is that the bank, who claims to want to sell it, tends to drag its feet (do banks have feet?) unmercifully.  You'd think that if they had a buyer and a reasonable offer, they'd jump on it and get the property off their books.  But NOOOOOOOOO.....


Not my experience, at all.  The opposite, in fact: I rescued one of the rent houses I bought from foreclosure, and wrapped everything up, with the lender, in under two week's time.

It must be included, here, that this was many years ago, and the original loan was a non-qualifying, non-escalating assumption. Those types of loans no longer exist, as far as I know.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 28, 2020)

Took a trip to the cabin today
The unusual warmth of this late winter got us into the Jeep, and headed to the north woods
The roads were bone dry, but we knew it'd be different at the cabin.

Whoa

The logging road to the cabin was quite accessible
Once to the gate, we had only a foot of snow, of which had become solid ice from warmish days and frozen nights.
Stuck a pickax into the ice to make a path.....too hard to yield a good walkway before dark
No worries
The ice was so solid we could walk on it
Once to the cabin, we bustled about with our individual chores

Came back together
Noticed moisture was coming from my lady's face

Fully employing my forensic abilities, I came to the conclusion either she had developed a cold in her eye, 
was having some sorta facial stroke, 
or....
was missing the place

It was the latter

'Hey, baby, what's wrong?'

'I......I...miss being here'

We stood there, sucking in the purist of crisp mountain air

I hugged her

Quietly asked for her thoughts


We'll be moving back in May


On our way out, we met up with our Hungarian buddy, hauling wood

This one;



Gary O' said:


> Visited with my Hungarian bud that has his cabin a couple miles down the path from ours.
> He's calling it quits.
> 'Too many renegades'
> Guess they're populating the area.
> ...




He's staying
We chatted
Congratulated each other
Punched each other in the chest
Told each other, 'See ya in the spring'


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 29, 2020)

Far better decisions are made with the uncalculating heart, than with the scheming brain.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 29, 2020)

I have my little cabin in  the woods and love it. Also love peanut butter.
Perfect place for me all the time...


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> We'll be moving back in May


Flip side;

The inspections on the cottage are going well

If *all* goes well, we'll have two places 

I don't really like keeping the mountain place just to not sell it

There's some parcels deep in the aspens that have been drawing me

Guess I jus' wanna build another cabin

I might be incurable


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Flip side;
> 
> The inspections on the cottage are going well
> 
> ...


You seem conflicted, Gary, albeit peacefully. One day, y'all are heading back to the woods, the next day, you're a towny with a cabin getaway. 

Is there a critical juncture where you will have to commit, one way or the other?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Gary O' (Mar 2, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Is there a critical juncture where you will have to commit, one way or the other?


Signing at closing would be an indicator

Yes, conflicted
Thing is, as much as I love residing in the mountains, it does get redundant for me...if I'm not building

aaaand, I love the aspens down here
Even considered planting some in our meadow

40 some years ago, we built a place in the mountains
Thick with bull alder
Much like the aspens down here
The autumn leaves were spectacular
The winters, eerie, what with the mountain mist caressing the trees while the coyotes cried their ethereal songs

I gotta go with my heart
my urges of adventure
Guess there's nothing complacent about me

The good news;
My lady will do anything I care to do......'as long as we are together'



treeguy64 said:


> You seem conflicted, Gary



Nutshell;
yes, conflicted


good call


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 2, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Signing at closing would be an indicator
> 
> Yes, conflicted
> Thing is, as much as I love residing in the mountains, it does get redundant for me...if I'm not building
> ...


OK, so a closing is still on the table. I must've misled myself in reading through this thread. I thought that the owners were having to do so many repairs that the sale had fallen through 
Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.........


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 2, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> I thought that the owners were having to do so many repairs that the sale had fallen through


It seemed to be going that way
He musta found some money

What's nice is I got an acquaintance of mine to bid on the crawl space dig out
It was almost an inside deal, as I'd related to him what the bid was
He underbid it by $400 and got the job
Even got a deposit from the owner
Told him to be careful, we might be pulling out
He said the owner told him it had to be done anyway

There is zero dry rot
The insulation does need to be replaced
The owner is paying for that too

I may get my guy to work with me on the carriage sheds if things get that far

He's an impeccable finish carpenter

It's a win win situation for everyone....seems...today

We'll see


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 2, 2020)

Understand your feelings, friends want me to move year a town/village. Town not a chance. Village maybe , just maybe away from it a bit.
 My heart is not in it it any way in that. So, got an idea how your feeling...
Good luck with that.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2020)

Things were moving the right direction on the place we have an earnest money on

'were'
...…. the owners seem to be trying to weasel out of paying for the dig out
The dig out is over half done
There* IS *some dry rot on the north end
There *IS* some evidence of pest activity there too
It's a limited area, and my guy is going to bid on it,
but the owners now don't seem to even have enough to cover the dig out

I'm getting rather irked at it all

I feel the need to squeeze somebody's neck

The cabin is looking better and better as this sham matures


One the happy side, I just sold 12 more avian abodes

I may buy one myself....and move in

Here's the latest;





Heh, it's a bit busy, as I even made way for the root to drape over the porch;


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Things were moving the right direction on the place we have an earnest money on
> 
> 'were'
> ...…. the owners seem to be trying to weasel out of paying for the dig out
> ...


I would get the hell out of the real estate deal you're in.  To my way of thinking, this crap will only get more frustrating as time goes on.  The place isn't worth the hassle.  If you want to be a Townie, look around, some more.  There has to be another place that'll fit the bill.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> To my way of thinking, this crap will only get more frustrating as time goes on. The place isn't worth the hassle.


Exactly

I'm just too scotch to let 'em have our earnest money



aaaand, the owner is some sorta devout Christian
I may help him out and hurry things up a bit in regard to meeting his maker


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Exactly
> 
> I'm just too scotch to let 'em have our earnest money
> 
> ...


Earnest money is fully refundable if the seller is not fulfilling any and all agreements made pertaining to his/her presale obligations, provided the same are detailed in your earnest money contract. 

I sold three houses, a few months ago. I'm up on real estate law, at least for Texas. Check into it, for your state, Gary. 

I write my own contracts, and they've never failed me in court, when that was necessary.  Your earnest money contract should have a closing date stated, along with obligations of the seller that have to be fulfilled by that closing date. 

Keep us informed.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 4, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Your earnest money contract should have a closing date stated, along with obligations of the seller that have to be fulfilled by that closing date.


The amended closing date is now 3/31

That's when we'll get our earnest money back


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> The amended closing date is now 3/31
> 
> That's when we'll get our earnest money back


Excellent! Great date: Both my mom's and Janet's mom's birthday!
Have you looked around for other places to buy?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 5, 2020)

treeguy64 said:


> Have you looked around for other places to buy?


We've been doing that for a couple months

Thing is, the market is getting real hot real quick in these parts
Typically, things don't pick up until June
But....due to the mild weather, buyers are on it

Wife and I talked into the wee hours last night
Came to a consensus
We're gonna hang tough
If we have to finance the upgrades, so be it
Can't be more'n $5K or so
Our minds could change
But, doubt it
Seems it's now the season....bidding war season


If the owners balk.....simple;
I'll do like the settlers did a couple hundred years ago
Invite 'em to dinner
Kill 'em…..take their land


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> We've been doing that for a couple months
> 
> Thing is, the market is getting real hot real quick in these parts
> Typically, things don't pick up until June
> ...


Ah, the old days....


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2020)

🐿


----------



## Ronni (Mar 8, 2020)

Ok. I’ve been trying so hard to follow all this..but I’ve failed dismally 

Are you moving back to the cabin or not???


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 8, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Are you moving back to the cabin or not???


We'll know when. at closing, we have the keys to the cottage we have earnest money on

We are pitching in with the dig out, and tomorrow will commence with the carriage house rooves 

There have been times I've wanted to throw in the towel and concentrate on cabin life

But

In spite of the owner's lack of effort, we'll knock it out
Even if we have to invest another few thousand 

We're also gonna keep the cabin property
If for no other reason, people go nuts with the virus thing
…..aaand I get to target practice out there
and see the night sky 

If all goes well, we'll also purchase another property, one heavy with aspen
and, you guessed it, build a cabin
Then sell the one we have

Hey, I'm a wood butcher


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 8, 2020)

@Gary O' , I laughed when you said you were going to move into one of your Avian Abodes!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 9, 2020)

Well, we're in it now.

Talked to the owner and his wife
Very very nice people
Asked him straight out;
'You gonna be outa here by closing?'
'Yes, we have a place to go'

I'm feelin' good now

Commenced redoing the carriage shed roofs today



Geeeeze
Haven't done much labor since we moved from the cabin

We....are.....pooped!

We're back home at the bungalow
Both sorer than heck
Both groaning with every move, and that's just from repositioning ourselves in our lay-z-boys
…..sounding like we're having orgasms every five minutes


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)

Don't over do it ☘


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 9, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Don't over do it


No worries

We're gettin' pretty good at underdoing it

In all truth.....it feels good to hurt a bit from actual work


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 9, 2020)

Barn Wood Tin Birdhouses | Rustic Birdhouse

Mebbe it's time fer a change......you can always return to yer roots!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 9, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Barn Wood Tin Birdhouses | Rustic Birdhouse
> 
> Mebbe it's time fer a change......you can always return to yer roots!


how cute! Love the perches


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 9, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> ...you can always return to yer roots


I must be tired

I just got that


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well, we're in it now.
> 
> Talked to the owner and his wife
> Very very nice people
> ...



Has the missus decided which one is going to be yours?


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Has the missus decided which one is going to be yours?


Good'n

I get both
She get's the 2nd bedroom


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> .sounding like we're having orgasms every five minutes


I forgot those feelings...

Is that a picture of the new place??


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 10, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Is that a picture of the new place??


Just the carriage houses (sheds)
Interesting two buildings
They're well over 100 yrs old, and were most likely plopped down there around 1928 (when the cottage was built)


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Good'n
> 
> I get both
> She get's the 2nd bedroom


These made me think of Mrs. O' and her shipping container filled with wool, only 290 days until Christmas!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 12, 2020)

Well, we've only done half the roof of one of the two carriage sheds

The only part of my body that doesn't hurt is my hair
Two more days of good weather
Sat/Sun; snow
That's OK by me


----------



## Lakeland living (Mar 12, 2020)

Amazing how a few years and you begin to look forward to rain or snow?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2020)

"There may be snow on the roof, but there is fire in the furnace."


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2020)

Well, after completing necessary repairs, and seeing others that will surely be deemed necessary, we're backing out of our little purchase.

Too many issues.

We realize we're gonna lose our earnest money, the money spent on repair materials, and the $1000 we fronted my buddy so he could pay his people for the dig out, we feel we'll be money ahead.

No longer conflicted on a decision 

Quite the adventure

Back to the cabin

Where we belong

Maybe in a year or two we'll look for another place in town
But, not yet

I wonder if my little buddy survived the winter


----------



## Lee (Mar 15, 2020)

Gary, home is where the heart is, and surely your little buddy will be there to greet you....bring peanuts for him.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 15, 2020)

....quite a ride!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

Gary is it possible that some of the money that would've gone into the town house could be used to improve some of the off-grid systems at the cabin.

It seems like installing a wind or solar-powered electric system and keeping a snowmobile in the tarpport would make life a little easier/safer for year-round living at the cabin.

Good luck!


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 15, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Gary is it possible that some of the money that would've gone into the town house could be used to improve some of the off-grid systems at the cabin.


Money is not an issue

But, yeah, we've got a list of improvements to make out there

One main one will be getting a rather large snow blower

Like this one;


We'll convert the front cabin to solely cooking and dining 

I'll add my office to a bump out off the shop

There are many many other smaller improvements to tend to out there
......and plenty of time

We are both quite excited about it all

I may dabble with solar, but it's not at the top of my list
.....unless Tesla or somebody has come up with a more efficient, longer living battery

Wind generator? Nada
Don't get much for the money

I'll soon switch back to my other (cabin) diary, once we get shed of this adventure


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 27, 2020)




----------

